# Andrea Belotti



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2016)

Nato in provincia di Bergamo il 20 Dicembre 93, si sta rivelando uno dei centravanti italiani più interessanti del 2016. Paragonato a Vialli ai tempi delle giovanili, è in possesso di un buon fisico e una buona progressione in velocità. L'anno scorso ha segnato 12 gol, 11 dei quali nella seconda parte di stagione. E anche quest'anno è partito alla grande.

Ha debuttato in nazionale nella recente amichevole con la Francia.


----------



## de sica (25 Settembre 2016)

Lo stavo per aprire anche io, ti giuro! Ahahah 
Comunque è maturato tantissimo! Adesso contro la Roma sta tenendo l'attacco da solo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2016)

Convochiamo sempre Pellè, mi raccomando. Insigne-Belotti-Berardi, a mio dire, sarebbe un attacco esplosivo, ma andiamo avanti col tandem Eder-Pellè, prego.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2016)

E' il classico centravanti italiano nato negli ultimi 15 anni. Giocatore modesto, senza nessuna dote particolare. Uno cosi in una grande, se non come riserva, non ci potrà mai stare. 

Detto questo è un bravo ragazzo e gli auguro ogni bene!


----------



## de sica (25 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' il classico centravanti italiano nato negli ultimi 15 anni. Giocatore modesto, senza nessuna dote particolare. Uno cosi in una grande, se non come riserva, non ci potrà mai stare.
> 
> Detto questo è un bravo ragazzo e gli auguro ogni bene!


Mmm.. mentre uno come kane invece ci starebbe? Non vedo nessuna gran differenza tra i due anzi.. 
io penso ci sia il vizio di bollare ogni italiano come giocatore normale, mentre prevale il gusto esotico per ogni straniero.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mmm.. mentre uno come kane invece ci starebbe? Non vedo nessuna gran differenza tra i due anzi..
> io penso ci sia il vizio di bollare ogni italiano come giocatore normale, mentre prevale il gusto esotico per ogni straniero.



Anche secondo me.

La differenza tra un Belotti (chissà) e Pazzini non la fa tanto la tecnica, quanto la testa. Mi pare che Belotti abbia il fuoco dentro.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2016)

È nell'anno della consacrazione, lo capiremo soltanto dal prossimo in poi se è uno forte o uno dei soliti Pazzini, Gilardino et simila.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mmm.. mentre uno come kane invece ci starebbe? Non vedo nessuna gran differenza tra i due anzi..
> io penso ci sia il vizio di bollare ogni italiano come giocatore normale, mentre prevale il gusto esotico per ogni straniero.



Ma sai dove sta la differenza tra i due? Che se non erro sono pure coetanei... la differenza sta nel fatto che Kane da qualche anno segna una trentina di gol a stagione...pure in europa...pure in nazionale...il palcoscenico conta. Se Belotti comincerà a segnare oltre venti gol in campionato...comincerà a segnare in EL...in nazionale...allora anche per lui come per Kane sarà lecito sognare la grande squadra. 

Perchè se oggi l'inglese è sul taccuino di tutti le big mondiali e Belotti no un motivo c'è e non è che tutto il mondo non ci capisce nulla di calcio. 

E' lo stesso discorso di quando sento paragonare Bacca con Lapadula...o Pavoletti... io mi spiace ma sono paragoni che non concepirò mai...


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> La differenza tra un Belotti (chissà) e Pazzini non la fa tanto la tecnica, quanto la testa. Mi pare che Belotti abbia il fuoco dentro.



Ma quale Pazzini? Te lo ricordi quello di Genova? O quello dell'Atalanta in serie B e gli esordi in A?


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Settembre 2016)

Giocatore normale alla Immobile per dire. Vediamo di non bollarlo fenomeno e di fare il solito sbaglio . Paragonarlo con Kane poi... per quanto l'inglese non mi piaccia come giocatore è 30 volte più forte


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2016)

Nel primo anno di Palermo in A quelle poche volte in cui scendeva in campo al posto di Dybala mi deluse abbastanza e anche nell'inizio della scorsa stagione non fece benissimo, perse addirittura il posto a favore di Maxi Lopez. Poi è esploso improvvisamente, dal girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso in poi sta segnando a ripetizione.
Mi ricorda tanto il primo Gilardino, tocca vedere se dimostrerà di avere più personalità del biellese.


----------



## .Nitro (25 Settembre 2016)

Non mi piace molto il tipo di giocatore in generale ma questo è forte forte e ho dato questo parere gia alle prime comparse con il Palermo,l'hanno scorso ha fatto una metà di campionato esplosiva e quest'anno supera i 15-16. Non scherziamo questo è forte


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quale Pazzini? Te lo ricordi quello di Genova? O quello dell'Atalanta in serie B e gli esordi in A?



E tu lo stai vedendo Belotti ? Nel 2016 viaggia ad un gol a partita, ha una media simile a quella di Higuain. E non fa solo gol, lavora anche per la squadra.

Poi giocare nel Torino è più facile.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Questo SEMBRA un attaccante italiano davvero interessante.


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' il classico centravanti italiano nato negli ultimi 15 anni. Giocatore modesto, senza nessuna dote particolare. Uno cosi in una grande, se non come riserva, non ci potrà mai stare.
> 
> Detto questo è un bravo ragazzo e gli auguro ogni bene!


Ma come fai a sentenziarlo già adesso, dai...
È da testare in una grande squadra ma al Torino è da gennaio che sta giocando alla grande.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Tutto da sperimentare.

Di presunti nuovi Vialli- Inzaghi - Vieri ne abbiamo sfornati una cinquantina, dal predestinato Paloschi al Lewandowski napoletano Immobile. 

Non mi sbilancio


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

Già oggi secondo io è il attacante italiano più forte.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Settembre 2016)

bisogna aspettare...di sicuro sta crescendo moltissimo ed ha la garra giusta...


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a sentenziarlo già adesso, dai...
> È da testare in una grande squadra ma al Torino è da gennaio che sta giocando alla grande.



Sensazione. E sotto ho scritto, quando comincerà a fare qualche stagione da oltre venti gol in campionato, comincerà a segnare nelle coppe europee ed in nazionale allora sarà lieto di cambiare idea e dire mi sono sbagliato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2016)

Lo dico da qualche anno: mi piace da morire


----------



## Dexter (26 Settembre 2016)

Giocatori del genere, senza nessuna qualità tecnica eccelsa, si differenziano per intelligenza. A mio modo di vedere, rispetto ai già citati Gila, Pazzini ecc, ha più forza fisica, più stacco di testa e più polmoni soprattutto: si muove in continuazione, e lo fa anche bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2016)

Mi devo ricredere, molto molto forte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2016)

A me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, lo vorrei al Milan, lo dico da anni..
Se volessimo un attaccante italiano in rosa è lui quello da prendere..
Gran cuore, umile in campo, si danna l'anima...al posto di Lapadula avrei preso lui di corsa altro che storie..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, lo vorrei al Milan, lo dico da anni..
> Se volessimo un attaccante italiano in rosa è lui quello da prendere..
> Gran cuore, umile in campo, si danna l'anima...al posto di Lapadula avrei preso lui di corsa altro che storie..



Infatti è uno dei primi acquisti che farei con i soldi cinesi. Adesso che ancora non costa molto.


----------



## Serginho (27 Settembre 2016)

Da quando fece quella doppietta al San Paolo col Palermo mi fece subito una gran bella impressione, per me ha del grosso potenziale


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Settembre 2016)

Mi piace, ma è un'altro calciatore alla Bacca per intenderci. Se la squadra non gira, non combina nulla. Ovviamente il Colombiano è attualmente 1000 spanne sopra Belotti, che per ora resta solo un bel prospetto.


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti è uno dei primi acquisti che farei con i soldi cinesi. Adesso che ancora non costa molto.



Cairo non te lo smolla per meno di 20/25... Dopo tutto ha 21 anni


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cairo non te lo smolla per meno di 20/25... Dopo tutto ha 21 anni



Va bene, per me li vale. Magari per dargli quei soldi aspetterei di vedere come prosegue la sua stagione comunque.


----------



## miticotoro (28 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cairo non te lo smolla per meno di 20/25... Dopo tutto ha 21 anni


Mi spiace ne sono gia stati rifiutati 30 quest'estate.
Non é un giocatore alla Bacca, non aspetta il pallone, si sbatte come un dannato e se la squadra é in difficoltá fa reparto da solo.
Magari non sará mai uno sheva ma é un giocatore che ci mette l'anima.
Inoltre ha la testa sulle spalle.
Fa piacere leggere un topic su di lui, credo e spero che presto ne verrá aperto uno su Lucas Boye


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Settembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ne sono gia stati rifiutati 30 quest'estate.
> Non é un giocatore alla Bacca, non aspetta il pallone, si sbatte come un dannato e se la squadra é in difficoltá fa reparto da solo.
> Magari non sará mai uno sheva ma é un giocatore che ci mette l'anima.
> Inoltre ha la testa sulle spalle.
> Fa piacere leggere un topic su di lui, credo e spero che presto ne verrá aperto uno su Lucas Boye



Boye è molto forte, lui e De Paul del Udinese possono essere la rivelazione della serie A... altro ragazzo che mi piace del Toro e Barreca.

Poi su Belotti secondo tu oggi quanto puo valere per Cairo?


----------



## miticotoro (30 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Boye è molto forte, lui e De Paul del Udinese possono essere la rivelazione della serie A... altro ragazzo che mi piace del Toro e Barreca.
> 
> Poi su Belotti secondo tu oggi quanto puo valere per Cairo?



Barreca a 21 anni ha già fatto due anni di serie B, quest'anno per via degli infortuni potrà mettersi in mostra e far vedere quanto vale.
Si dice che Cairo ne abbia rifiutati 30 quest'estate, comunque non credo che parta a fine anno, dovrebbe arrivare un offerta esagerata.
Credo e spero che rimanga almeno per un altro anno, è ancora molto giovane, ha ancora 22 anni e può migliorare ancora parecchio.
Inoltre ha spirito di sacrificio e dedizione che difficilmente trovi in altri giocatori
Se io dovessi fare un prezzo, diciamo per non venderlo è sopra i 50
Fine anno secondo me arriva senza patemi a segnare tra i 15 e i 20 gol


----------



## kolao95 (30 Settembre 2016)

Barreca domenica ha giocato una partita strepitosa a uomo su Salah, lo ha praticamente annullato. Bel giovane..


----------



## miticotoro (30 Settembre 2016)

La nostra prerogativa e la nostra anche unica opportunità è quella di puntare sui giovani
Per fortuna abbiamo giocatori giovani e interessanti


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Settembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Barreca a 21 anni ha già fatto due anni di serie B, quest'anno per via degli infortuni potrà mettersi in mostra e far vedere quanto vale.
> Si dice che Cairo ne abbia rifiutati 30 quest'estate, comunque non credo che parta a fine anno, dovrebbe arrivare un offerta esagerata.
> Credo e spero che rimanga almeno per un altro anno, è ancora molto giovane, ha ancora 22 anni e può migliorare ancora parecchio.
> Inoltre ha spirito di sacrificio e dedizione che difficilmente trovi in altri giocatori
> ...



Chi sa.. forse 50 mln di euri per Belotti e Barreca a giugno..  tra altro so che entrambi tifano Milan...


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va bene, per me li vale. Magari per dargli quei soldi aspetterei di vedere come prosegue la sua stagione comunque.



Ma anche secondo me li vale. Potrebbe essere destinato a una carriera brillante se messo nelle condizioni giuste



miticotoro ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ne sono gia stati rifiutati 30 quest'estate.
> *Non é un giocatore alla Bacca, non aspetta il pallone, si sbatte come un dannato e se la squadra é in difficoltá fa reparto da solo.*
> Magari non sará mai uno sheva ma é un giocatore che ci mette l'anima.
> Inoltre ha la testa sulle spalle.
> Fa piacere leggere un topic su di lui, credo e spero che presto ne verrá aperto uno su Lucas Boye



Non ero al corrente dell'offerta da 30, per il resto concordo sulla tua valutazione tecnica!


----------



## miticotoro (4 Ottobre 2016)

Non ha segnato domenica, ma vederlo al novantesimo fare il terzino e recuperare é stata goduria pura, poi con la fascia di capitano ....
Al novantaquattresimo poi per due volte lo hanno dovuto falciare in area.
Per quanto riguarda la fascia di capitano, prima di belotti era di benassi .... Sembra una vita che giochi a calcio, da un era geologica al toro ma ha solo 22 anni.
Dopo il derby con la juve e la partita con lo zenith molti avrebbero cambiato aria se non lasciato il calcio. Due @@ grosse come un toro.
Non voglio dilungarmi su giocatori come barreca, boye, falque e tanti altri, ma vorrei ringraziare miha
Ci ha ridato la nostra anima tremendista, ci ha ridato furore e onore...
Abbiamo rivisto 11 giocatori che lottano e onorano la maglia, possiamo anche perdere, possiamo anche non vincere trofei per un altro lustro ma chi scende in campo che sia campione o che sia scarso deve metterci l'anima e onorare la maglia che indossa


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2016)

Sembra davvero un bel giocatore, anche quando non segna.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Ottobre 2016)

Su di lui sono interessanti le parole di Gattuso rilasciate in un'intervista mesi fa, riporto qui un estratto: _"In vita mia oltre a Shevchenko ho conosciuto solo Belotti in grado di fare venti tiri e centrare sempre lo specchio della porta, è un giocatore molto costante che non si risparmia mai. Quando ero al Milan e mi allenavo con Sheva notavo che quando tirava centrava sempre la porta, quando sono andato al Palermo notai lo stesso in Belotti. Ha molta voglia di imparare, ha il veleno addosso e in allenamento da sempre il massimo. Per me è inspiegabile che il Milan non abbia puntato ad occhi chiusi su di lui."_


----------



## miticotoro (4 Ottobre 2016)

Si danna l'anima dall'inizio alla fine, non si risparmia ne in allenamento ne in partita. Poi non é mediatico e non si é montato la testa. 
Per la dedizione che ha puó solo confermarsi come minimo, ma puó migliorare ancora parecchio.
Al palermo si e messo in luce subentrando a dybala ...... Belotti ha solo 22 anni, un ragazzino


----------



## Love (4 Ottobre 2016)

ceduto bacca punterei su di lui...


----------



## prebozzio (4 Ottobre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Non ha segnato domenica, ma vederlo al novantesimo fare il terzino e recuperare é stata goduria pura, poi con la fascia di capitano ....
> Al novantaquattresimo poi per due volte lo hanno dovuto falciare in area.
> Per quanto riguarda la fascia di capitano, prima di belotti era di benassi .... Sembra una vita che giochi a calcio, da un era geologica al toro ma ha solo 22 anni.
> Dopo il derby con la juve e la partita con lo zenith molti avrebbero cambiato aria se non lasciato il calcio. Due @@ grosse come un toro.
> ...


Benassi lo citavo quest'estate tra i centrocampisti da prendere al Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Su di lui sono interessanti le parole di Gattuso rilasciate in un'intervista mesi fa, riporto qui un estratto: _"In vita mia oltre a Shevchenko ho conosciuto solo Belotti in grado di fare venti tiri e centrare sempre lo specchio della porta, è un giocatore molto costante che non si risparmia mai. Quando ero al Milan e mi allenavo con Sheva notavo che quando tirava centrava sempre la porta, quando sono andato al Palermo notai lo stesso in Belotti. Ha molta voglia di imparare, ha il veleno addosso e in allenamento da sempre il massimo. Per me è inspiegabile che il Milan non abbia puntato ad occhi chiusi su di lui."_



Prima partita da titolare nella nazionale è prima rete.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Ottobre 2016)

Incredibile come venga sottovalutato questo ragazzo. A me ricorda tantissimo Vieri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Ottobre 2016)

Che pupillo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Fa tutto quello che Bacca non riesce a fare, e in più sa segnare tanto quanto lui. Da Milan, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Fa tutto quello che Bacca non riesce a fare, e in più sa segnare tanto quanto lui. Da Milan, senza se e senza ma.



A me piace molto.. E ha pure grandi margini di miglioramento..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A me piace molto.. E ha pure grandi margini di miglioramento..



E' l'evoluzione del centravanti, Bacca è troppo vecchia maniera.


----------



## davoreb (27 Ottobre 2016)

In estate se non possiamo andare su un top player internazionale in attacco andrei su di lui.

A me piace molto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Fa tutto quello che Bacca non riesce a fare, e in più sa segnare tanto quanto lui. Da Milan, senza se e senza ma.



Le cifre parlano chiaro, in classifica marcatori ci sono almeno una decina di giocatori che segnano quanto e più di Bacca,
ma danno un contributo triplo, eppure per molti il colombiano è un fuoriclasse, boh,
valli a capire...

Ah ci sono anche i "cessi" Immobile, Pavoletti e Boriello...


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> E' l'evoluzione del centravanti, Bacca è troppo vecchia maniera.



Ah, e ho letto anche il paragone con Vieri, bravissimo concordo pure su quello.
È un bestione.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le cifre parlano chiaro, in classifica marcatori ci sono almeno una decina di giocatori che segnano quanto e più di Bacca,
> ma danno un contributo triplo, eppure per molti il colombiano è un fuoriclasse, boh,
> valli a capire...
> 
> Ah ci sono anche i "cessi" Immobile, Pavoletti e Boriello...



I misteri del forum.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le cifre parlano chiaro, in classifica marcatori ci sono almeno una decina di giocatori che segnano quanto e più di Bacca,
> ma danno un contributo triplo, eppure per molti il colombiano è un fuoriclasse, boh,
> valli a capire...
> 
> Ah ci sono anche i "cessi" Immobile, Pavoletti e Boriello...



Credo che l'esterofilia influisca molto sul giudizio che molti hanno su Bacca. E' una cosa che noto spesso, non solo in questo forum, i giocatori italiani fanno schifo, mentre quelli stranieri vengono dipinti come fuoriclasse. 

Se bacca non ha mai giocato in una grande squadra (cosa che noi non siamo attualmente e nemmeno il Siviglia lo era) un motivo c'è dietro tutto questo? Io credo di si e ce ne stiamo accorgendo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ah, e ho letto anche il paragone con Vieri, bravissimo concordo pure su quello.
> È un bestione.



Il gol segnato ieri era un mix di potenza e cattiveria. Mi ha ricordato Vieri ancora di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2016)

Questo è una bestia ragazzi. Pressa pure l'arbitro. Ha una forza nelle gambe inaudita.
Mi ricorda il primo Vieri : trascina e travolge tutto ciò gli si pari davanti!!!!


----------



## miticotoro (5 Novembre 2016)

Nell'anno solare 2016 se non sbaglio sono 19 reti ........


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Va preso assolutamente, vendano chi gli pare dell'attacco se c'è bisogno ma ce lo portino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2016)

Grandissimo


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2016)

Era veramente da troppo tempo che non usciva una punta italiano di un certo livello.


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Novembre 2016)

da comprare subito


----------



## koti (8 Novembre 2016)

.


----------



## miticotoro (9 Novembre 2016)

Rispondo qui che nella sezione calciomercato non posso, piccoke considerazioni:
- con 30 milioni cairo non da neanche lo scarpino ma la figurina panini, sono già stati rifiutati
- dopo aver venduto a 25 più 3 di bonus maksimovic pensate che accetterebbe di meno? Difensore venduto dopo essere scappato in serbia con miha che dichiarava che per lui era un uomo morto.
- molti conoscono Belotti per i gol visti, ma non é solo quello .... Sputa sangue dal primo all'ultimo minuto. Lo puoi vedere in difesa all'88esimo a difendere come un ossesso mentre stai vincendo con 2/3 gol di scarto ....
- potrebbe essere il suo anno fortunato, vero, ma é un professionista che da sempre l'anima, non sono risultati casuali
- segna tanto perché la squadra gioca sempre in attacco? In parte puó essere vero. Da gennaio, sotto la guida di ventura, era già il miglior marcatore dopo higuain, sotto ventura!!! Che dovevi fare 1000 passaggi tra difesa e portiere prima di andare avanti. Ora ha compagni di attacco e modulo propenso a vincere? Si. Ma dovrebbe averlo anche il milan, vincere 4 a 1 o 5 a 1 al sessantesimo e fare melina per non umiliare. Beh questo spero per il Milan
Vincere divertendo, onorando la maglia e rendendo fieri i tifosi.
Poi l'europa é una conseguenza, non fosse cosí per noi granata potremmo sempre aver visto una squadra che ci ha fatto godere, che ci ha reso orgogliosi


----------



## miticotoro (13 Novembre 2016)

è proprio scarso ......


----------



## Igniorante (13 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> è proprio scarso ......



Dai, datecelo, mica lo vorrete dare a quei ladri bianconeri


----------



## miticotoro (13 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me lo teniamo per un paio di anni ancora ......
Credo e spero che lo zoccolo duro del Toro dei prossimi anni sarà composto da:
Zappacosta
Barreca
Baselli
Benassi
Belotti


----------



## miticotoro (13 Novembre 2016)

Ciro in confronto sembra mingherlino ....


----------



## de sica (15 Novembre 2016)

Altra gran partita del gallo! Avrebbe meritato il gol


----------



## davoreb (16 Novembre 2016)

è diventato il mio sogno di mercato realizzabile, magari dando Lapadula come contropartita.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Novembre 2016)

Prendere a tutti i costi. Avevo ancora un po' di dubbi su di lui, ma il partitone di ieri contro difensori di un certo livello come Hummels, Howedes e Mustafi mi ha convinto appieno. Questo sa fare praticamente tutto: sportellate coi difensori, è rapido a prendersi la profondità, sa crearsi palle gol da solo e ci mette una carica incredibile. Ripeto: va preso a qualunque costo.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Novembre 2016)

E chi l'ha aperto sto topic ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Novembre 2016)

Bene Belotti,
ma tutto sommato anche Immobile non è quel cesso che tutti qui dipingevano


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Novembre 2016)

Riesce a mettere in difficoltà anche avversari di un certo livello. Bravo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Novembre 2016)

Ieri si è visto Belotti: impegno stratosferico, fisico pazzesco, grande mentalità....piedi normalissimi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ieri si è visto Belotti: impegno stratosferico, fisico pazzesco, grande mentalità....*piedi normalissimi*



Non importa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non importa.



Invece si, eccome...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Invece si, eccome...



E per cosa? Non mi sembra che deve creare gioco. Lui è staordinario in molti aspetti e se non ha una grandissima tecnica non importa e nemmeno serve per la tipologia di giocatore che è. 

A me sembra che i gol li sappia fare anche senza essere un mostro di tecnica.


----------



## de sica (16 Novembre 2016)

Perché invece Inzaghi era un fuoriclasse della tecnica..


----------



## davoreb (16 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perché invece Inzaghi era un fuoriclasse della tecnica..



A me Belotti ricorda Vieri che era anche più forte di Inzaghi.


----------



## koti (16 Novembre 2016)

In Italia può arrivare solo da noi: l'Inter è già coperta con Icardi, la Juve ha Higuain, Roma e Napoli non credo abbiano i soldi per prenderlo... e in ogni caso sceglierebbe noi visto che è milanista. Deve essere nostro.


----------



## miticotoro (16 Novembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> In Italia può arrivare solo da noi: l'Inter è già coperta con Icardi, la Juve ha Higuain, Roma e Napoli non credo abbiano i soldi per prenderlo... e in ogni caso sceglierebbe noi visto che è milanista. Deve essere nostro.



Tranquilli, non é in vendita.
Ora lo si blinda con una mega clausula ..... Poi non contate troppo sul fatto che da piccolo era milanista.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, non é in vendita.
> Ora lo si blinda con una mega clausula ..... Poi non contate troppo sul fatto che da piccolo era milanista.



Per quanto tempo potrà restare a Torino, se continua su questi livelli? Un anno, due al massimo. Dopodiché partirà, il Toro, così come tante squadre dello stesso livello, non ha la possibilità di trattenere troppo a lungo i suoi gioielli.


----------



## miticotoro (16 Novembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Per quanto tempo potrà restare a Torino, se continua su questi livelli? Un anno, due al massimo. Dopodiché partirà, il Toro, così come tante squadre dello stesso livello, non ha la possibilità di trattenere troppo a lungo i suoi gioielli.


Allora lo teniamo almeno per un paio di anni


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, non é in vendita.
> Ora lo si blinda con una mega clausula ..... Poi non contate troppo sul fatto che da piccolo era milanista.



No, non da piccolo, ancora oggi lui e tutta la sua famiglia sono milanisti.. poi ovviamente adesso lavora per il Torino.


----------



## miticotoro (16 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me andra via dopo il mondiale con direzione spagna .....


----------



## miticotoro (18 Novembre 2016)

E se lo blindiamo con una clausula da 100 milioni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> E se lo blindiamo con una clausula da 100 milioni?


Sarebbe lui a non accettare mai.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe lui a non accettare mai.


Esatto, mai.

Stiamo parlando di uno che è al Torino da un anno e mezzo. Sarà sicuramente grato ai granata per la fiducia che gli hanno dato, i soldi investiti su di lui, l'ambiente, i tifosi e tutto il resto, ma non stiamo parlando di un giocatore nato e cresciuto in quella squadra che difficilmente farebbe il "torto" di rifiutare il contratto.


----------



## miticotoro (19 Novembre 2016)

Ci sono sempre i modi......
Su 100 gli proponi 10 di buonuscita eventuale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre i modi......
> Su 100 gli proponi 10 di buonuscita eventuale


Dai... Belotti sta prendendo sempre più consapevolezza dei suoi mezzi (e con lui tutto il mondo sportivo) e sa a cosa può ambire, cioè a piazze veramente importanti. Non si farebbe imprigionare a Torino con una clausola che, per quanto forte il giocatore, nessuno pagherebbe mai. 
Quei dieci milioni li può andare a guadagnare in un Milan cinese, in una Juventus o all'estero nel giro di due o tre anni.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Novembre 2016)

grande attaccante, da prendere a gennaio magari dando al Torino soldi e Luiz Adriano o, se proprio non cedono, Lapadula o Niang.


----------



## davoreb (19 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre i modi......
> Su 100 gli proponi 10 di buonuscita eventuale



Dipende dall'ingaggio allacciato al contratto, Cairo sara disposto a dargli 3-4 milioni netti?


----------



## davoreb (19 Novembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> grande attaccante, da prendere a gennaio magari dando al Torino soldi e Luiz Adriano o, se proprio non cedono, Lapadula o Niang.



luiz adriano e improponibile al torino per l'ingaggio.

Io gli darei Lapadula e magari 30-35 milioni.


----------



## miticotoro (19 Novembre 2016)

Prmessa, il sostituto di Belotti lo abbiamo già.
Il Torino calcio non ha mai accettato contropartite tecniche ..... Perché iniziare ora?
La mia voleva essere una provocazione, anche perché i 50/60 milioni la prossima estate possono essere pagati da un bel numero di squadre inglesi. 
Per i prezzi che girano, 50/60 milioni per il mercato estivo 2018 potrebbero anche essere pochi.
Infine vorrei fare una piccola considerazione, vero che non possiamo pagare 3/4 milioni di stipendio, da noi prendono molto meno, meno di un panchinaro del Milan .......
Ma non é tutto......
In spagna e inghilterra possono dargli anche di più.
30/35 sono già stati rifiutati, a 30 si é venduto un difensore che fa panchina al napoli ....... Ad oggi il Toro puó anche permettersi il lusso di rifiutarne 50 cash


----------



## Heaven (20 Novembre 2016)

Fare mercato con questi prezzi è difficile, ma 50mln su di lui li investirei..

Si vede che ha grande voglia e c'è con la testa, inoltre è Milanista


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2016)

ma è una mia impressione o è un po gobbo?
come schiena intendo


----------



## miticotoro (20 Novembre 2016)

Non era in forma oggi, però due gol li ha fatti


----------



## miticotoro (22 Novembre 2016)

ed ecco che cairo ha fatto il prezzo 
Blindato per l'italia ma tra un anno potrebbe anche essere adeguato il prezzo per l'estero


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> ed ecco che cairo ha fatto il prezzo
> Blindato per l'italia ma tra un anno potrebbe anche essere adeguato il prezzo per l'estero



Eh Cairo che parla per parlare ha disparato che vale quanto Higuain, quindi adesso che vuole rinnovare il contratto dovrebbe dargli lo stesso ingaggio del giocatore della Juventus o almeno quanto prendeva a Napoli, più di 7 mln di euri per anni.. perche oggi purtroppo il buon Belotti prende meno di un Pinilla o Paloschi qualsiasi..


----------



## miticotoro (22 Novembre 2016)

Non conoscete cairo .....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Non conoscete cairo .....



E voi non conoscete i cinesi


----------



## miticotoro (23 Novembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E voi non conoscete i cinesi



Per il momento neanche Voi 
Scusate la battuta ma era servita su un vassoio d'argento


----------



## neversayconte (23 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Per il momento neanche Voi
> Scusate la battuta ma era servita su un vassoio d'argento



Ahahah però è vero


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Attraverso i canali ufficiali della società granata il presidente Urbano Cairo ha annunciato il rinnovo di contratto di Belotti fino al 2021 con clausola rescissoria di 100 milioni, valida solo per squadra militanti in campionati esteri.*


----------



## miticotoro (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ve lo dicevo che firmava per una clausola elevata ......


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ve lo dicevo che firmava per una clausola elevata ......



per l'estero


----------



## prebozzio (4 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo me, Cairo non ha inserito la clausola in Italia per paura della Juve.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che la mettono a fare la clausola?


Che ridicola la Serie A.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Complimenti al Gallo che si è rovinato la carriera , tranne se la sua ambizione non era quella di diventare una bandiera del Toro.

Cairo è un caino quando si tratta di vendere giocatori e con una clausa del genere sta praticamente impedendo qualsiasi tipo di trattativa.


----------



## miticotoro (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ogni anno i prezzi di mercato aumentano, facile e molto probabile che nel 2018 una clausola da 50 sarebbe diventata alla portata di molte squadre estere. 
Considerate che é un contratto fino al 2021
Zaza é andato via per 30 milioni quest'estate.
Solo per l'estero perché da una parte c'é la volontà di non venderlo in italia dall'altra di mettere dei paletti a quelle società che prima contattano il procuratore offrendo mega stipendi, poi la squadra cercando di forzare la mano.
Con una clausola cosí alta togli anche ai giornalisti la possibilità di uscire ogni due giorni con articoli fantasiosi di calcio mercato.
Poi non capisco quale sia il problema se le condizioni messe rendono Belotti fuori mercato?
Dobbiamo per forza vendere a napoli, juve, milan o inter?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Dicembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ogni anno i prezzi di mercato aumentano, facile e molto probabile che nel 2018 una clausola da 50 sarebbe diventata alla portata di molte squadre estere.
> Considerate che é un contratto fino al 2021
> Zaza é andato via per 30 milioni quest'estate.
> Solo per l'estero perché da una parte c'é la volontà di non venderlo in italia dall'altra di mettere dei paletti a quelle società che prima contattano il procuratore offrendo mega stipendi, poi la squadra cercando di forzare la mano.
> ...



Non si critica la società Torino infatti, si critica il giocatore che accetta di firmare uno scempio di contratto del genere. Sei tu a dover rinnovare , hai il coltello dalla parte del manico , fai qualche richiesta che non ti precluda un top club per il futuro.

Io con questa firma vedo uno scenario nel quale i club bussano alla porta di Cairo (perchè se continua così succederà) , Cairo risponde due di picche (alla De Laurentis) , chiede di pagare la clausola, ma nessuno e dico nessuno sarà mai disposto a pagarla, e lui rimane bloccato li scontento di aver perso una grande opportunità.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ti presenti la con 60M e te lo da sì


----------



## miticotoro (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non si critica la società Torino infatti, si critica il giocatore che accetta di firmare uno scempio di contratto del genere. Sei tu a dover rinnovare , hai il coltello dalla parte del manico , fai qualche richiesta che non ti precluda un top club per il futuro.
> 
> Io con questa firma vedo uno scenario nel quale i club bussano alla porta di Cairo (perchè se continua così succederà) , Cairo risponde due di picche (alla De Laurentis) , chiede di pagare la clausola, ma nessuno e dico nessuno sarà mai disposto a pagarla, e lui rimane bloccato li scontento di aver perso una grande opportunità.


Ma forse non vi viene in mente che a Belotti va bene cosí?
Intanto parliamo di un ragazzo per bene che per passare dall'albinoleffe al Palermo ha messo di suo 500k euro.
Che cairo sia un genio negli affari non si discute, ma a volte non vi rendete conto che in alcune squadre italiane il monte ingaggi é fuori da ogni logica?
Premetto, escludendo il Toro, qualsiasi giocatore tra il giocare a genova o al Milan a parità di stipendio dovrebbe preferire il Milan.
Perché il venire al Milan vuol dire avere quando va bene, per le casse societarie, almeno un raddoppio dello stipendio?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Dicembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ma forse non vi viene in mente che a Belotti va bene cosí?
> Intanto parliamo di un ragazzo per bene che per passare dall'albinoleffe al Palermo ha messo di suo 500k euro.
> Che cairo sia un genio negli affari non si discute, ma a volte non vi rendete conto che in alcune squadre italiane il monte ingaggi é fuori da ogni logica?
> Premetto, escludendo il Toro, qualsiasi giocatore tra il giocare a genova o al Milan a parità di stipendio dovrebbe preferire il Milan.
> Perché il venire al Milan vuol dire avere quando va bene, per le casse societarie, almeno un raddoppio dello stipendio?



sicuramente gli va bene, altrimenti non firmava. Io sto solo dicendo che poteva ambire a top club ora forse si è bloccato da solo. Se gli sta bene così ben venga, ma è proprio sicuro che tra 1 anno gli starà ancora bene così?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Belotti è super tifoso del Milan, chissà......


----------



## koti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> *Complimenti al Gallo che si è rovinato la carriera , tranne se la sua ambizione non era quella di diventare una bandiera del Toro.*
> 
> Cairo è un caino quando si tratta di vendere giocatori e con una clausa del genere sta praticamente impedendo qualsiasi tipo di trattativa.


Ma assolutamente no, il Torino certe offerte non le può rifiutare (e parlo di cifre ben al di sotto dei 100 milioni, con stipendio raddoppiato o triplicato), non ha la forza economica per farlo e Belotti lo sa benissimo. Io infatti non ho capito il senso di questa clausola, tra l'altro valida solo per l'estero.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, il Torino certe offerte non le può rifiutare (e parlo di cifre ben al di sotto dei 100 milioni, con stipendio raddoppiato o triplicato), non ha la forza economica per farlo e Belotti lo sa benissimo. Io infatti non ho capito il senso di questa clausola, tra l'altro valida solo per l'estero.


Secondo me volevano evitare scippi della Juventus tipo Pjanic e Higuain. Ora è il Torino a decidere a chi venderlo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, il Torino certe offerte non le può rifiutare (e parlo di cifre ben al di sotto dei 100 milioni, con stipendio raddoppiato o triplicato), non ha la forza economica per farlo e Belotti lo sa benissimo. Io infatti non ho capito il senso di questa clausola, tra l'altro valida solo per l'estero.



Cairo ha fatto di tutto per rifiutare quasi 30 milioni per Maksimovic, quanto si impunta è come i Della Valle. Per me non lo vende per nessuna cifra esistente in Italia.


----------



## koti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cairo ha fatto di tutto per rifiutare quasi 30 milioni per Maksimovic, quanto si impunta è come i Della Valle. *Per me non lo vende per nessuna cifra esistente in Italia.*


E dici questo in base a cosa? 
Maksimovic l'ha venduto al Napoli comunque.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> E dici questo in base a cosa?
> Maksimovic l'ha venduto al Napoli comunque.



sotto minaccia, dopo che è scappato in madrepatria


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me volevano evitare scippi della Juventus tipo Pjanic e Higuain. Ora è il Torino a decidere a chi venderlo.


Liberi di farlo pure senza clausola astronomica. Bisognava solo NON metterla... Ma sotto sotto sperano di cederlo a qualche squadra di premier pronta à fare una folia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

scelta sua...non la capisco ma non sono nessuno per poter giudicare...magari si trova bene al toro e vuole diventare una bandiera lì chi lo sa...se uno come Di Natale non è mai andato in un top team non vedo xkè Belotti debba essere costretto ad andarsene subito...


----------



## .Nitro (5 Dicembre 2016)

Vieni da noi Gallo!!! Tra l'altro è anche milanista e ai tempi ha twittato juve m***a


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Complimenti al Torino che vuole tenersi stretto un grande attacante come Belotti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me volevano evitare scippi della Juventus tipo Pjanic e Higuain. Ora è il Torino a decidere a chi venderlo.



Poteva deciderlo meglio senza clausola.


Pagliacciata.


PS: Per quanto mi riguarda Lapadula-Belotti non è un upgrade sufficiente, o arriva un fenomeno o andrei avanti così. Se a Madrid sono stufi di Benzema che lo dicano.


----------



## miticotoro (9 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Poteva deciderlo meglio senza clausola.
> 
> 
> Pagliacciata.
> ...



Non capisco perché la definite una pagliacciata.
O che lui e scemo a firmare per un ingaggio cosí basso o che il procuratore é incompetente.
Scusate ma mi riferisco anche ad altri forum.
Non gli hanno puntato la pistola alla testa e quindi le condizioni gli andavano bene.
É stata fissata una clausola altissima, dove solo 4/5 club europei possono permettersi la scommessa. 
Volontà di tenere il giocatore e volonta del giocatore di rimanere.
Poi nessuno sa quali siano i programmi del toro per il futuro, spero di crescita.
Magari Belotti ha firmato con la consapevolezza di:
Arriva il mu posso andare
Cairo vuole fare una squadra da CL
Se venduto a 100, 10 sono miei.

Non ridete su Cairo e CL, potrebbe anche essere, società troppo sana economicamente per non fare il passaggio successivo. Almeno spero


----------



## de sica (11 Dicembre 2016)

"Il nuovo pazzini, gilardino, destro..." , "kane è più forte, due categorie diverse" LOL

Svegliatevi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Dicembre 2016)

Beato chi se lo piglia.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Beato chi se lo piglia.



magari potevamo essere noi, ma di certo non con 5 euro in tasca e con le scuse per non spendere fino al 2020


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Mah, buon giocatore che piace, ma una società seria lo prende dal Palermo a due spicci,
non mi pare per caratteristiche un giocatore su cui spendere oltre 30/35 milioni.


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2017)

Questo è forte e basta. Altro che kane


----------



## fra29 (12 Gennaio 2017)

A me nelle movenze e nella capacità di usare destro-sinistro (e testa) ricorda molto Sheva.
Mi piace da matti.. 
non so se pagherebbe il salto ma io ogni settimana,che passa lo vorrei di più al,centro,del,nostro progetto..


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Gennaio 2017)

gran giocatore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Gennaio 2017)

in questa partita non mi ha impressionato.


----------



## Milo (13 Gennaio 2017)

Gran giocatore ma non vale assolutamente il prezzo che pagò il real per Ronaldo e bale


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Io lo adoro

Ma solo io noto che ha una conformazione della schiena strana? A me pare gobbo...
Attenzione perché con l'andare dell'età negli atleti i problemi posturali possono portare a gravi ripercussioni muscolari, non vorrei che a 26 anni iniziasse ad avere problemi..
Non glielo auguro perché milan o meno questo è il centravanti del futuro dell'Italia


----------



## Gas (13 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io lo adoro
> 
> Ma solo io noto che ha una conformazione della schiena strana? A me pare gobbo...



Anche io l'ho notato ma ho avuto l'impressione esattamente opposta, ovvero che la schiena è particolarmente incurvata e che questo lo porta a sporgere il petto, difatti da l'impressione di avere un gran petto/pettorali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2017)

Un gol solo davanti al portiere fatto, uno sbagliato.

Calma raga, a me sembra solo un Immobile potenziato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un gol solo davanti al portiere fatto, uno sbagliato.
> 
> Calma raga, a me sembra solo un Immobile potenziato


this. 

Anche Immobile faceva sfracelli, ora è un giocatore normalissimo, non spariamo subito cifre a caso da esaltati. A me sembra che abbia ottime qualità fisiche e tecniche , ma da qui a dire come ho letto che è meglio di Kane o Lukaku sinceramente passa un continente.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2017)

E' molto più forte di Bacca e Lapadula messi insieme. Grande attaccante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Anche io l'ho notato ma ho avuto l'impressione esattamente opposta, ovvero che la schiena è particolarmente incurvata e che questo lo porta a sporgere il petto, difatti da l'impressione di avere un gran petto/pettorali.



Si ma guarda sta foto..secondo me ha una postura della schiena del tutto innaturale..spero questo non lo limiterà in carriera..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' molto più forte di Bacca e Lapadula messi insieme. Grande attaccante.



Il gol di ieri sera è da bomber di razza vero..

Doonnarumma è uscito benissimo coprendogli lo specchio sul palo lungo (da lì il 99% dei destri incrocia) ma lui l'ha fulminato sul primo palo colpendo la palla un po' di esterno..
Quel fiuto lì, la capacità di percepire il portiere senza guardarlo, non lo alleni...


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2017)

Il ragazzo è interessante..di sicuro..ma come ripeto da mesi voglio la continuità prima di dire è da Milan. E' da un anno che sta facendo bene, giusto seguirlo. Certo a 50 mln è un bel rischio, a livello internazionale non ha ancora dimostrato nulla.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo è interessante..di sicuro..ma come ripeto da mesi voglio la continuità prima di dire è da Milan. E' da un anno che sta facendo bene, giusto seguirlo. Certo a 50 mln è un bel rischio, a livello internazionale non ha ancora dimostrato nulla.



Giustissimo ma quando avrà anche la continuità il prezzo non sarà più di 50 mln... e la concorrenza non sarà uguale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma guarda sta foto..secondo me ha una postura della schiena del tutto innaturale..spero questo non lo limiterà in carriera..



A me sembra un ingobbimento che hanno spesso le persone alte, se stai a spalle indietro e petto in fuori risulti troppo alto. 



Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo è interessante..di sicuro..ma come ripeto da mesi voglio la continuità prima di dire è da Milan. E' da un anno che sta facendo bene, giusto seguirlo. Certo a 50 mln è un bel rischio, a livello internazionale non ha ancora dimostrato nulla.



La continuità ce l'ha, non mi pare abbia mai avuto un periodo no. Poi ricordo che Bertolacci fu preso a 20. Belotti sarebbe l'attaccante del prossimo decennio e oltre, già lo immagino nel 2030 a contendersi ancora la maglia, la numero 9.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un gol solo davanti al portiere fatto, uno sbagliato.
> 
> Calma raga, a me sembra solo un Immobile potenziato



È stato fenomenale Donnarumma in quell'occasione.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io lo adoro
> 
> Ma solo io noto che ha una conformazione della schiena strana? A me pare gobbo...
> Attenzione perché con l'andare dell'età negli atleti i problemi posturali possono portare a gravi ripercussioni muscolari, non vorrei che a 26 anni iniziasse ad avere problemi..
> Non glielo auguro perché milan o meno questo è il centravanti del futuro dell'Italia



Anche io ho notato quello, mi piace cmq un sacco ma 100 mln di E come vuole Cairo sono fantacalcio, per me non può valere un solo euro in più di 50 mln, altrimenti sarebbe più inteligente virare su gente come Dolberg o Isak.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Lo adoro.


----------



## miticotoro (14 Gennaio 2017)

Si é grosso, immobile é la metà


----------



## martinmilan (14 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo me è forte...ricorda Sheva nei movimenti..ma l'ucraino era più completo avendo anche un gran tiro da fuori.
Detto questo,se devo sognare un colpo in attacco quello è Aubameyang.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fortissimo. Ma non ci spenderei metà del budget.


----------



## de sica (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ma mi spiegate dove sarebbe così superiore Kane?


----------



## Igniorante (14 Gennaio 2017)

Se dovesse mai venire al Milan potrei stracciarmi le vesti in preda ad estasi mistica


----------



## miticotoro (14 Gennaio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Si é grosso, immobile é la metà


Deltoidi cosí sono da palestra, da pesistica.
É grosso, non lo muovi se non vuole lui.
Per la schiena puó essere vero, una cura puó essere la palestra, come un eccessivo sviluppo di deltoidi e pettorali puó o creare o accentuare il problema.
Devi bilanciare con i trapeziodali. Ma li hai un grosso problema
O sei portato o non riesci. Per sviluppare i trapeziodali devi lavorarci, ma sviluppi deltoidi e pettorali alti ....
Isolare il singolo muscolo é difficile


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Gennaio 2017)

60mln a Cairo e 5mln all'anno a lui. Lo voglio al Milan. È già l'attaccante Italiano più forte che c'è, ed ha ancora tantissimi margini di miglioramento. Questo segnatevelo, diventerà più forte di Higuain. Nella partita di coppa ogni volta che prendeva la palla mi faceva paura, anche se stava a centrocampo. Paletta l'ha dovuto riempire di mazzate per fermarlo. Erano anni che non provavo questa sensazione di paura contro un attaccante che giocasse contro di noi.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Gennaio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> 60mln a Cairo e 5mln all'anno a lui. Lo voglio al Milan. È già l'attaccante Italiano più forte che c'è, ed ha ancora tantissimi margini di miglioramento. Questo segnatevelo, diventerà più forte di Higuain. Nella partita di coppa ogni volta che prendeva la palla mi faceva paura, anche se stava a centrocampo. Paletta l'ha dovuto riempire di mazzate per fermarlo. Erano anni che non provavo questa sensazione di paura contro un attaccante che giocasse contro di noi.



Facciamo tutti insieme sogni bagnati sul Gallo  sarebbe la punta più forte dai tempi di Sheva, togliendo Ibra che ha fatto un ruolo e un lavoro particolare e per molti versi atipico quando è stato con noi


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

E anche stasera timbra il cartellino! Senso del gol al pari d'inzaghi in questa occasione


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

averlo noi un'ira di dio così al posto della nullità bacca.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2017)

è mostruoso secondo me....
bisogna andare a prenderlo. Via Bacca all'inferno e Lapadula al Toro con altri 40mln


----------



## koti (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fortissimo. E ancora c'è chi lo mette sullo stesso piano di Immobile.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

Lo sapevo che faceva un partitone anche stasera...purtroppo...ma d'altra parte è troppo forte, un Caterpillar, non voglio nessun altro per l'attacco, questo fa reparto da solo, altro che Pierino Aubameyang.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

Se va in altre squadre io sclero. Lo voglio al Milan e basta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Una belva


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mio Dio che rabbia sapere di non poterlo prendere mai.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Il miglior attaccante del campionato, ha fatto una partita allucinante.


----------



## fra29 (17 Gennaio 2017)

L'avevo detto alcuni giorni fa è la reincarnazioni del re dell'est.
La girata del secondo tempo uscita di un nulla mi ha fatto emozionare.
Prendiamolo per favore.


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mio Dio che rabbia sapere di non poterlo prendere mai.


La nostra presunta futura proprietà ancora non la conosce nessuno. Dipende da loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> La nostra presunta futura proprietà ancora non la conosce nessuno. Dipende da loro.



Sì ma anche se fosse non abbiamo la certezza di portarlo a casa. Anzi, già parlano di Aubameyang.

Poi i soldi non sono miei eh, però fa rabbia lo stesso...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Gennaio 2017)

I nostri cinesi faticano a comprarci figurarsi se spendono così tanti soldi per un solo giocatore...


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2017)

Occorre necessariamente metterci ALMENO 50 mln netti, da parte dei nuovi proprietari, poi un'altra ventina si racimola dalle cessioni e a quel punto con 70 per me si chiude (forti della volontà del giocatore).
Servono tanti soldi sì, ma se si facesse, per me possono fare il closing anche il 29 Agosto 2017, potrei perdonargli qualsiasi cosa.
Questo è un mix esplosivo tra Shevchenko e Vieri, con le dovute proporzioni ovvio, e palesemente diventerà il più forte attaccante italiano degli ultimi 10 anni (probabilmente lo è già adesso).


----------



## Eziomare (17 Gennaio 2017)

Per me state un filino esagerando...
Io dico che questa nostra prolungata fase di "magra" (con relativa penuria di ottimi calciatori) vi fa vedere presunti fuoriclasse ad ogni angolo .
Personalmente lo reputo un ottimo attaccante, atleticamente prestante, umile ed esplosivo (oltre che milanista), ma da qui ad accostarlo a certi nomi (Higuain, Sheva e quant'altro, cioe' gente che all'eta' del Gallo poteva gia' vantare curricula internazionali e numeri fuori dal comune, oltre ad un tasso tecnico palesemente superiore) ce ne passa.
Oh intendiamoci, io sarei felice del suo eventuale arrivo, peraltro realisticamente mi pare uno dei futuri innesti piu' papabili (closing permettendo), ma non sarei certo convinto di acquistare l'erede di Vieri mixato con Shevchenko. Per ambire a certi paragoni deve farne di goals, a raffica e con continuita', per anni.
Che poi, parliamoci chiaro, nelle ultime 2 partite contro di noi s'e' magnato 3 gol a tu per tu con Gigio...Daje, e' un ottimo attaccante, ma non un fuoriclasse, ne' ora ne' (azzardo) mai.
Nei giorni scorsi qualcuno sul foro ha sostenuto che il Gallo rassomiglia un po' ad un Immobile con piu' corsa e piu' fisico, personalmente mi trovo d'accordo.
Non condivido per nulla alcuni dei vostri pareri iperbolici.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Non ho molto tempo di seguire le partite, di conseguenza l'ho potuto osservare bene solo tra giovedì e ieri. Sono rimasto impressionato da quanto sia forte sia fisicamente che tecnicamente. Sarebbe da prendere immediatamente, prima che il prezzo salga ancora di più. Poi è milanista o sbaglio?


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Gennaio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non ho molto tempo di seguire le partite, di conseguenza l'ho potuto osservare bene solo tra giovedì e ieri. Sono rimasto impressionato da quanto sia forte sia fisicamente che tecnicamente. Sarebbe da prendere immediatamente, prima che il prezzo salga ancora di più. Poi è milanista o sbaglio?



Milanista 100%. Lo ha sempre dichiarato, aggiungendo tra le altre cose che il suo idolo e modello a cui si ispira è Sheva.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Per me state un filino esagerando...
> Io dico che questa nostra prolungata fase di "magra" (con relativa penuria di ottimi calciatori) vi fa vedere presunti fuoriclasse ad ogni angolo .
> Personalmente lo reputo un ottimo attaccante, atleticamente prestante, umile ed esplosivo (oltre che milanista), ma da qui ad accostarlo a certi nomi (Higuain, Sheva e quant'altro, cioe' gente che all'eta' del Gallo poteva gia' vantare curricula internazionali e numeri fuori dal comune, oltre ad un tasso tecnico palesemente superiore) ce ne passa.
> Oh intendiamoci, io sarei felice del suo eventuale arrivo, peraltro realisticamente mi pare uno dei futuri innesti piu' papabili (closing permettendo), ma non sarei certo convinto di acquistare l'erede di Vieri mixato con Shevchenko. Per ambire a certi paragoni deve farne di goals, a raffica e con continuita', per anni.
> ...



Io, ad esempio, ho scritto non a caso "con le dovute proporzioni"...perchè la strada non è lunga per arrivare a quei livelli, di più...però sinceramente i ricordi, le sensazioni che mi suscita, sono quelle.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non ho molto tempo di seguire le partite, di conseguenza l'ho potuto osservare bene solo tra giovedì e ieri. Sono rimasto impressionato da quanto sia forte sia fisicamente che tecnicamente. Sarebbe da prendere immediatamente, prima che il prezzo salga ancora di più. Poi è milanista o sbaglio?



su twitter gli hanno ripostato questo suo vecchio tweet (penso si possa far vedere, in caso contrario chiedo venia)


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2017)

giocatore pronto per la champions league


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Forte è forte, anzi direi che a oggi è il miglior attaccante del campionato (forse solo il Pipita gli è superiore), però sto leggendo robe assurde: paragoni con Shevchenko mai nella vita, non scherziamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Forte è forte, anzi direi che a oggi è il miglior attaccante del campionato (forse solo il Pipita gli è superiore), però sto leggendo robe assurde: paragoni con Shevchenko mai nella vita, non scherziamo.



Più che altro sono diversi.

L'unico difetto che gli imputo è che tira effettivamente poco in porta. O lo servono in profondità, oppure la giocata per il tiro (anche da fuori area) non la cerca spesso. Gioca molto per la squadra, sì.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giocatore pronto per la champions league



Anche perchè parliamoci chiaro, per capire quanto realmente vale deve appunto misurarsi su quei palcoscenici. 

Champions, nazionale.


----------



## de sica (17 Gennaio 2017)

Gli aspettavo i classici post da "italiano medio" che sminuisce la bravura di un giovane italiano per l'esotico. È chiaro che potenzialmente potrebbe essere il nuovo vieri e quindi la punta italiana del futuro, però nessuno lo paragona a sheva o allo stesso vieri di fine anni 2000. Io dico solo che preferisco lui a aubameyang. Kane lasciamolo proprio perdere... non è assolutamente superiore al gallo. Comunque sheva alla sua età era arrivato al Milan da un anno, se non sbaglio, e aveva fatto grandi cose in champions. Ora è giusto che anche belotti abbia l'occasione di giocarla così vedremo realmente se è fatto della pasta giusta


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2017)

Potenzialmente potrebbe anche raggiungere i livelli di un Cavani o un Diego Costa. 
Non dico Suarez che è un marziano.

Poi ovvio, è da testare in una big.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che preferisco lui a aubameyang.



Voglio morire


----------



## Eziomare (17 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Gli aspettavo i classici post da * "italiano medio" * che sminuisce la bravura di un giovane italiano per l'esotico.


 Fa sempre tanto piacere notare come un parere non affine al proprio venga puntualmente così ben accolto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Voglio morire



Anche io. Perché preferisco pure io Belotti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Voglio morire



Anche io. Perché preferisco pure io Belotti. 

P.S: Io dicevo che era forte già ai tempi del Palermo, solo che era chiuso dal pupillo Dybala che è stato il calciatore più pagato nella storia di Zamparini.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Voglio morire



Ha detto la pura e semplice verità. E' più forte l'italiano, ma senza dubbi proprio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Gennaio 2017)

In ottica Milan sta giocando talmente bene da risultare eccessivo. Se dovesse tenere l asticella così alta fino a giugno diventerà più incomprabile di Aubameyang. 

In ogni caso temo che ci.stiamo facendo tante pippe col "rischio" questo estate di avere un brusco ritorno alla.realtà.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> In ottica Milan sta giocando talmente bene da risultare eccessivo. *Se dovesse tenere l asticella così alta fino a giugno diventerà più incomprabile di Aubameyang. *
> 
> In ogni caso temo che ci.stiamo facendo tante pippe col "rischio" questo estate di avere un brusco ritorno alla.realtà.



Petrachi ha detto chiaramente che sotto i 100 non trattano.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Gennaio 2017)

Interessante la discussione sul suo fisico. Per me è evidente che sia sformato, ma a livello funzionale non gli crea nessun problema

Il paragone con Sheva non è così folle come sembra perché Belotti ha molte delle qualità che aveva Sheva. Quindi sì PER CARATTERISTICHE si somigliano. Ma Sheva era un'altra cosa, e non lo dico per esaltare la leggenda. Così come ci sono calciatori che possono somigliare a Kaka o a Messi ma nessuno può eguagliare. Poi non che voglia basarmi su un premio ma non credo che Belotti vincerà mai il pallone d oro lol


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Gennaio 2017)

Non mi interesssa il prezzo, se si hanno disponibilità economiche...prendere e portare a casa. Costa 100? Chi se ne frega, prendere comunque.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Petrachi ha detto chiaramente che sotto i 100 non trattano.


Vabbe ricordo Lotirchio che di Hernanes disse "con 20mln viene solo uno scarpino".


----------



## de sica (17 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Fa sempre tanto piacere notare come un parere non affine al proprio venga puntualmente così ben accolto



Non volevo definirti italiano medio, però mi tocca generalizzare quando in giro per il web leggi tanta spazzatura. ( nota bene, non sto dicendo che la tua lo sia, anche qui generalizzo). È che mi fa sorridere leggere ancora paragoni con immobile quando sono due giocatori diametralmente opposti. Per quanto riguarda aubameyang, non ho detto che sia più scarso del gallo, ho solo detto che preferisco lui perché comunque è un bene mantenere una linea italiana nella squadra, è giovane e forte e sopratutto: conosce già il campionato italiano, a differenza di pierre e kane


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Petrachi ha detto chiaramente che sotto i 100 non trattano.



Dovrà scendere a compromessi, se Belotti decide di partire solo in direzione Milan... Certo questo non vuol dire che si prende con gli spicci, ma in questi casi si cerca di non scontentare nessuno, io dico che con 70 verrebbe


----------



## Igniorante (12 Febbraio 2017)

E anche oggi ne fa due...


----------



## de sica (12 Febbraio 2017)

E chi lo ferma più a questo.. solo la sfiga di un infortunio! 

Ps: KaaNeEe!1!!1


----------



## Igniorante (12 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> E chi lo ferma più a questo.. solo la sfiga di un infortunio!
> 
> Ps: KaaNeEe!1!!1



Cosa darei per portarlo al Milan


----------



## de sica (20 Febbraio 2017)

Per 50 milioni parte, e francamente, con i prezzi che girano adesso, mi sembra anche onesto.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per 50 milioni parte, e francamente, con i prezzi che girano adesso, mi sembra anche onesto.



Boh, io non credo. Piuttosto Cairo aspetta di venderlo un altro anno.

C'è da dire che mi sembra stia leggermente calando di rendimento, il che ci sta, però non sono più così convinto di buttarci tanti tanti soldi.


----------



## de sica (20 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh, io non credo. Piuttosto Cairo aspetta di venderlo un altro anno.
> 
> C'è da dire che mi sembra stia leggermente calando di rendimento, il che ci sta, però non sono più così convinto di buttarci tanti tanti soldi.



Con i prezzi di adesso, i grandi investimenti li fai con chiunque "puzzi" di campione. Belotti è più accessibile di molti altri, e già sa come muoversi in questo campionato. E poi perché mi piacerebbe mantenere una spina dorsale italiana in squadra. Se devo spendere 70/80 milioni per un attaccante, a quel punto mi butto su cavani.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh, io non credo. Piuttosto Cairo aspetta di venderlo un altro anno.
> 
> C'è da dire che mi sembra stia leggermente calando di rendimento, il che ci sta, però non sono più così convinto di buttarci tanti tanti soldi.



Non lo vende bene l'anno prossimo secondo me, lo deve vendere quest'anno, se vuole.
Ieri ho visto un giocatore a cui non è arrivata mezza palla giocabile, il Torino ha smesso di fare bel calcio e i gol ora o se li segna da solo o è dura; non credo che il giocatore voglia rimanere ancora un anno a Torino.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Con i prezzi di adesso, i grandi investimenti li fai con chiunque "puzzi" di campione. Belotti è più accessibile di molti altri, e già sa come muoversi in questo campionato. E poi perché mi piacerebbe mantenere una spina dorsale italiana in squadra. Se devo spendere 70/80 milioni per un attaccante, a quel punto mi butto su cavani.



Anch'io, ma conoscendo Cairo penso che non si sposti molto dalla clausola. Magari può fare uno sconto accontentando il giocatore che vuole andare, ma la metà no.

Cavani penso sia imprendibile a qualsiasi cifra, perchè poi il PSG dovrebbe prendere il sostituto.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Non lo vende bene l'anno prossimo secondo me, lo deve vendere quest'anno, se vuole.
> Ieri ho visto un giocatore a cui non è arrivata mezza palla giocabile, il Torino ha smesso di fare bel calcio e i gol ora o se li segna da solo o è dura; non credo che il giocatore voglia rimanere ancora un anno a Torino.



Magari è sceso anche lui, ha mollato un po' (normale). 

Al Torino comunque non passano spesso giocatori che segnano così tanto, secondo me adesso che ne ha uno in mano chiede la luna.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non lo vende bene l'anno prossimo secondo me, lo deve vendere quest'anno, se vuole.
> Ieri ho visto un giocatore a cui non è arrivata mezza palla giocabile, il Torino ha smesso di fare bel calcio e i gol ora o se li segna da solo o è dura; non credo che il giocatore voglia rimanere ancora un anno a Torino.



Esatto, il succo del discorso per me è tutto lì...più lo tiene e più, paradossalmente, il giocatore rischia di svalutarsi.
Paradossalmente perchè può ancora migliorare tanto, ma finchè gioca in una squadretta non sarà mai messo in condizione di farlo, e intanto gli anni passano.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Febbraio 2017)

Il giocatore è valido e interessante, ma non vale 50 mln così come 100. Onestamente non speenderei certe cifre per giocatori di cui non sappiamo se hanno fatto l'annata della vita o meno. Cifre così alte vanno spese per giocatori forti e affermati.


----------



## Sand (20 Febbraio 2017)

80 milioni è una cifra ridicola e lo sa pure Cairo, 40 è ben pagato.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Seconda partita di fila che il gallo non toca palla..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Seconda partita di fila che il gallo non toca palla..



Ha segnato poco fa


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ha segnato poco fa





Doppieta! E meno male che aveva svagliato un rigore..

Gia quota 19 insieme a Dzeko e Higuain.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Doppieta! E meno male che aveva svagliato un rigore..
> 
> Gia quota 19 insieme a Dzeko e Higuain.



Gli hai portato bene alla fine 

Eh si, gran campionato per lui


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2017)

19 gol senza rigori sono parecchi, i rigori sono la sua unica pecca perché come uomo d'area se arriva la palla giusta la butta dentro senza problemi, in più sa scegliere perfettamente il posizionamento in area e i golletti facili non arrivano mai per caso, anzi.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 19 gol senza rigori sono parecchi, i rigori sono la sua unica pecca perché come uomo d'area se arriva la palla giusta la butta dentro senza problemi, in più sa scegliere perfettamente il posizionamento in area e i golletti facili non arrivano mai per caso, anzi.



1 rigore


----------



## Igniorante (28 Febbraio 2017)

Una bestia, da prendere prima di subito


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Febbraio 2017)

Oh...mica facile fare una doppietta, dopo aver calciato un rigore orribile... proprio quando la tua squadra aveva bisogno di un episodio per rientrare in partita. Tutto segno di una grandissima forza mentale, ed è per questo che lo ritengo da grande squadra.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

Tripleta del Gallo!

Già quota 22..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Marzo 2017)

Voglio che vinca il titolo di capocannoniere, almeno questa soddisfazione.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Marzo 2017)

8 gol di testa, il migliore nei maggiori campionati europei.


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2017)

Che dire di più? Per carità non ci compete a noi, visto la proprietà che abbiamo, però almeno sfatiamo il mito del "kane, lukaku e goldberg superiori"


----------



## Igniorante (5 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che dire di più? Per carità non ci compete a noi, visto la proprietà che abbiamo, però almeno sfatiamo il mito del "kane, lukaku e goldberg superiori"



Ti sei scordato del fenomeno Immobile!!!!!!


----------



## koti (5 Marzo 2017)

Fatto sta che ad oggi non esiste squadra al mondo che spenderebbe 100 milioni per lui (giustamente) e non so se Cairo abbasserà le pretese.
Secondo me è probabile che rimanga un altro annetto o due al Toro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che dire di più? Per carità non ci compete a noi, visto la proprietà che abbiamo, però almeno sfatiamo il mito del "kane, lukaku e goldberg superiori"



guarda non so se segui campionati Inglese ma oggi Kane ha fatto altri due goal (e Lukaku 1), contro l'Everton raggiungendo 19 reti in campionato. Belotti per carità oggi aveva contro un supermodestissimo Cordaz che è stato inguardabile.

Non voglio sminuire il suo lavoro o il suo talento, ma ogni volta che fa goal riportare questi confronti mi sembra una eresia (almeno per Kane).


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che ad oggi non esiste squadra al mondo che spenderebbe 100 milioni per lui (giustamente) e non so se Cairo abbasserà le pretese.
> Secondo me è probabile che rimanga un altro annetto o due al Toro.



No secondo me lo cedono quest'anno e lui non rimarrebbe mai al Torino se si presentasse una big con un'offerta seria a lui e alla società; quest'anno pareva un Torino da 3-4° posto, grandi partite, un bel gioco, parecchi giovani e poi da un momento all'altro si sono ritrovati noni decimi senza più nulla da dire, questo e un bomber come Belotti che è primo nella classifica cannonieri, se non sono riusciti ad entrare in Europa quest'anno e con un Belotti del genere l'anno prossimo uno come Belotti rischia di perdersi e di avere una valutazione di mercato molto ma molto inferiore.
Non deve fare lo stesso errore di Berardi che invece di crescere e di migliorare è rimasto sugli stessi livelli, se i talenti non vanno a giocare e a migliorare in squadre competitive e che giocano in Europa beh è molto difficile che migliorino, il talento c'è ma senza l'esperienza rimangono gli stessi giocatori che fanno un'annata buona e poi, la classica, annata storta.
Il prezzo non lo fa la clausola ma lo fa il bigliettino da visita che sta abbellendo partita dopo partita, per il ruolo e come caratteristiche non è un giocatore da 100 mln, è un attaccante che se venduto bene può partire a cifre quasi normali, 55-60 mln, con i prezzi pompati di oggi prendere un attaccante da 20+ gol è un buon affare, se è giovane e deve ancora fare il grande salto è un rischio che parecchie squadre di Premiere si prenderebbero; nel mercato italiano è già diverso, 60 mln per le squadre di Premiere sono 40 in Italia, avessimo avuto una società seria avremmo potuto dire la nostra, allo stato attuale, finché aggiorna ogni domenica il suo score, diventa sempre più difficile trattare un giocatore del genere per noi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Marzo 2017)

Niente , ormai con il closing praticamente saltato l'anno prossimo ci dovremo adeguare al Milan giovane e italiano,
preparatevi ai Belotti, Bernardeschi, Verratti, Insigne, Florenzi ecc ecc.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che dire di più? Per carità non ci compete a noi, visto la proprietà che abbiamo, però almeno sfatiamo il mito del "kane, lukaku e goldberg superiori"



Ecco la mia attuale classificazione dei numeri 9..

1. Luis Suarez
2. Robert Lewandowski
3. Zlatan Ibrahimovic
4. Karim Benzema
5. Gonzalo Higuain
6. Antoine Griezman
7. Alvaro Morata
8. Edinson Cavani
9. Edin Dzeko
10. Andrea Belotti
11. Pierre Emeric Aubameyang
12. Harry Keane
13. Mauro Icardi
14. Alexis Sanchez
15. Romelu Lukaku
16. Dres Mertens
17. Diego Costa
18. Arkadius Milik
19. Nikola Kalinik
20. Alexander Lacazette

Ps. Dolberg non c'entra, è un u19


----------



## miticotoro (5 Marzo 2017)

Tranquilli, rimane al Toro.
Di sicuro non lo si vende in italia.
Poi visto che di intenditori é pieno il mondo ...... Li raggiunge e supera i 30 gol quest'anno?


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2017)

Era da troppo tempo che non usciva una punta italiana così forte.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ecco la mia attuale classificazione dei numeri 9..
> 
> 1. Luis Suarez
> 2. Robert Lewandowski
> ...



Per una questione puramente anagrafica tra questi il colpaccio lo fai se prendi Belotti, gli altri sono piuttosto vecchiotti.


----------



## ralf (5 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, rimane al Toro.
> Di sicuro non lo si vende in italia.
> Poi visto che di intenditori é pieno il mondo ...... Li raggiunge e supera i 30 gol quest'anno?



Dipende, se le squadre che affronterà il Toro, difenderanno come ha difeso oggi il Palermo, si.


----------



## miticotoro (5 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dipende se le squadre che affronterà il Toro, difenderanno come ha difeso oggi il Palermo, si.


Senza toccare giocatori come higuain, dzeko, mertens o icardi ..... Sono le stesse squadre o difese che incontra bacca.
Che ha fatto un gol in più di iago falque, che non ha il dovere di far gol.
A volte non capisco tutta questa acredine da parte vostra.
Sarà anche un caso che segna a raffica ..... Ma sentire ringhio non mi parrebbe cosí.


----------



## miticotoro (5 Marzo 2017)

Poi se possiamo c'é lo teniamo stretto.
Forse molti non lo hanno mai visto giocare, guardano solo i gol o il tabellino.
Lotta come un indemoniato, al novantesimo fa anche il difensore se c'é bisogno.
Onora la maglia, sempre
A noi va bene, cosí.
Forse al milan del futuro, serviranno anche giocatori che onorano e rispettano la maglia


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Poi se possiamo c'é lo teniamo stretto.
> Forse molti non lo hanno mai visto giocare, guardano solo i gol o il tabellino.
> Lotta come un indemoniato, al novantesimo fa anche il difensore se c'é bisogno.
> Onora la maglia, sempre
> ...



Guarda che oggi questo Milan ne ha undici punti in più del Torino e poi assolutamente si, il Gallo è un giocatore da Milan, magari! Detto questo, auguro il meglio al toro almeno nelle prossime partite contro Lazio e in**r.


----------



## miticotoro (5 Marzo 2017)

Giochiamo praticamente senza difesa ..... Se prima facevamo un buon primo tempo e calavamo nella ripresa, ora facciamo pena dal primo minuto e ne secondo tempo giochiamo con 4 o 5 attaccanti.
O recuperiamo o prendiamo un imbarcata di gol ......


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2017)

Ed è un peccato che abbiate mollato ma lo capisco, ricordo che avete fatto un filotto di vittorie assurdo ma non guadagnavate nessuna posizione, appena siete calati un attimo avete ceduto di botto.
Le partite ora contano poco e Belotti fa bene a mettersi in mostra, ma lo spirito non può essere lo stesso di una squadra che lotta per qualcosa, al limite onorate la maglia.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Senza toccare giocatori come higuain, dzeko, mertens o icardi ..... Sono le stesse squadre o difese che incontra bacca.
> Che ha fatto un gol in più di iago falque, che non ha il dovere di far gol.
> A volte non capisco tutta questa acredine da parte vostra.
> Sarà anche un caso che segna a raffica ..... Ma sentire ringhio non mi parrebbe cosí.



Belotti ha segnato contro quasi tutte le squadre di Serie A, non può essere un caso.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Senza toccare giocatori come higuain, dzeko, mertens o icardi ..... Sono le stesse squadre o difese che incontra bacca.
> Che ha fatto un gol in più di iago falque, che non ha il dovere di far gol.
> A volte non capisco tutta questa acredine da parte vostra.
> Sarà anche un caso che segna a raffica ..... Ma sentire ringhio non mi parrebbe cosí.



Tranquillo, lo dico io, queste squadre le hanno incontrate anche Dzeko e Higuain. 
E non c'è niente di male ad ammetterlo. 
Non si può parlare di avversari scarsi perché quelli sono, per tutti.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dipende, se le squadre che affronterà il Toro, difenderanno come ha difeso oggi il Palermo, si.



Ma non facciamo i fenomeni, dai. Belotti in due partite col Milan ha asfaltato Romagnoli e Paletta, Higuain contro entrambi non ha strusciato palla. Questo è forte veramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2017)

Quando i numeri diventano così alti c'è poco da dire.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma non facciamo i fenomeni, dai. Belotti in due partite col Milan ha asfaltato Romagnoli e Paletta, Higuain contro entrambi non ha strusciato palla. Questo è forte veramente.



Non è semplice, qui subentrano molti fattori, fra cui le capacità tattiche dei mister,
Miha ha compreso come sfruttare Belotti, quell'asino di Allegri non è capace di sfruttare Higuain, i gol che ha fatto quest'anno sono quasi tutti frutto della sua bravura, raramente del gioco di squadra, che per assurdo è più rivolto a esaltare le caratteristiche di Mandzukic, assai più coinvolto nella manovra.

Comunque non scandalizziamoci, perfino Sacchi non sapeva come sfruttare Van Basten.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Marzo 2017)

Non è ingobbito, ha lavorato in palestra per crearsi una Groppa, perchè dopo i gol gli saltano sempre addosso, in groppa.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, rimane al Toro.
> Di sicuro non lo si vende in italia.
> Poi visto che di intenditori é pieno il mondo ...... Li raggiunge e supera i 30 gol quest'anno?



Se considerassimo la media di 0,81 gol a partita prodotta in questo campionato, con 11 partite al termine, il Gallo dovrebbe arrivare a 30,96 gol. Arrotondando direi 31 reti a fine campionato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2017)

Per come la vedo io perfetto per Simeone e l'Atletico.

Ma pure in Premier direbbe la sua.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2017)

Per me farebbe bene a rimanere a Torino un altro anno.


----------



## Djici (7 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io perfetto per Simeone e l'Atletico.
> 
> Ma pure in Premier direbbe la sua.



Pensavo proprio a questo.
Se Griezmann saluta secondo me si buttano su Belotti


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me farebbe bene a rimanere a Torino un altro anno.



Non ha nessun senso per lui, è ora di dimostrare di valere palcoscenici migliori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me farebbe bene a rimanere a Torino un altro anno.



Mah, e se non si ripetesse?

E' il suo momento dai


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Marzo 2017)

Andrà via a fine anno, se Cairo si è "cautelato" con la clausola e perché sa che in molti sono disposti a prenderlo, magari non a quel prezzo esagerato, ma comunque per una cifra importante.


----------



## miticotoro (9 Marzo 2017)

Spero che rimanga ancora con noi fino ai mondiali.
Poi ha come dice ringhio il veleno addosso, vuole spaccare il mondo e sono convinto che il titolo di capocannoniere sarà suo.
Sia per le motivazioni che ha sia perché la squadra lo supporta e lo vuol portare in alto.
Ragazzo d'oro che viene stimato in primis dai suoi compagni di squadra.
Ha retto mentalmente alla clausula da 100 milioni cosí come questo non ha creato invidia nello spogliatoio.
Ha il difetto/pregio di non essere mediatico o una prima donna.
Si parla di lui non per quello che fa fuori campo ma per come gioca.
Forse a livello tecnico ha meno di balo, ma ha una testa diversa.
Per questo piace a molti allenatori, potrà essere anche il suo anno di grazia per gol segnati, ma é un giocatore che molti allenatori vorrebbero a prescindere.
Il non essere mediatico, non farsi fotografare in discoteca, non avere comportamenti discutibili, non distruggere auto lo fa diventare ancora più importante per i tifosi.
Tifosi di ogni squadra sperano che lui continui cosí, perché puó essere il futuro della nazionale.
Il suo non essere mediatico e al passo con i tempi moderni lo sta rendendo ancora più importante.
Puó essere un simbolo positivo.
Continuasse su questi livelli o anche un po meno, chi non lo vorrebbe nella propria squadra del cuore? O chi non comprerebbe per il proprio figlio la maglia della nazionale con il suo nome?
Ora la valutazione di 100 puó essere tanto come potrebbe anche essere poco a breve.
É il mercato ..... Poi se le lodi arrivano da allenatori o ex giocatori ci sarà un perché.
Poi se uno come Gattuso, che ha sempre sputato sangue in campo, dice ha il veleno addosso .... Bé ci sarebbe da credergli.
Come lui mi stupisco che non sia finito al Milan. Avrebbe fatto carte false.
Per passare dall'albinoleffe al palermo ha rinunciato a mezzo milione di euro di stipendio per fare il "grande" salto ..... Crede in quello che fa e in quello che é e puó diventare.


----------



## Casnop (9 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Spero che rimanga ancora con noi fino ai mondiali.
> Poi ha come dice ringhio il veleno addosso, vuole spaccare il mondo e sono convinto che il titolo di capocannoniere sarà suo.
> Sia per le motivazioni che ha sia perché la squadra lo supporta e lo vuol portare in alto.
> Ragazzo d'oro che viene stimato in primis dai suoi compagni di squadra.
> ...


Complimenti per il post, che descrive da vicino un grande giocatore, confermando le grandi qualità morali che sospettavamo di lui. Un patrimonio comune, della Nazionale italiana, per i prossimi Mondiali. E chissà che un giorno non possa coronare il suo sogno di vestire la maglia del Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Marzo 2017)

C'e già il calciomercato: Il Napoli avrebbe appena fatto una clamorosa offerta per il Gallo di 50 mln di euri più 10 di bonus..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> C'e già il calciomercato: Il Napoli avrebbe appena fatto una clamorosa offerta per il Gallo di 50 mln di euri più 10 di bonus..



Che tutto sommato è il suo valore, non di più, ma probabilmente nemmeno meno

Anche la fiore parla di 45/50 M per Bernardeschi,


----------



## miticotoro (26 Marzo 2017)

Un grande, per quello che ha detto capitano a vita.
E il 4 maggio dovrebbe essere lui a leggere i nomi degli invincibili


----------



## .Nitro (26 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Un grande, per quello che ha detto capitano a vita.
> E il 4 maggio dovrebbe essere lui a leggere i nomi degli invincibili



Cosa ha detto ?


----------



## miticotoro (28 Marzo 2017)

Ha dichiarato che vuole restare al Toro, anzi che resterà al toro.
Di dire ai tifosi di stare tranquilli, che rimane.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ha dichiarato che vuole restare al Toro, anzi che resterà al toro.
> Di dire ai tifosi di stare tranquilli, che rimane.



Certo, certo, rimane finché qualcuno non paga, come sempre... È così pure per grandi realtà come Juve o comunque Napoli e Roma, figuriamoci per il Torino, senza offesa ovvio ma se chiama un top club ci va di corsa.


----------



## Djici (28 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Certo, certo, rimane finché qualcuno non paga, come sempre... È così pure per grandi realtà come Juve o comunque Napoli e Roma, figuriamoci per il Torino, senza offesa ovvio ma se chiama un top club ci va di corsa.



L unica vera speranza del Torino e che il giocatore abbia deciso di non muoversi per arrivare al mondiale senza rischiare di finire in panchina andando in una big in estate. Dopo il mondiale mi gioco la casa che non giocherà più al Torino anche se dovesse segnare solo 15 gol l anno prossimo.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> L unica vera speranza del Torino e che il giocatore abbia deciso di non muoversi per arrivare al mondiale senza rischiare di finire in panchina andando in una big in estate. Dopo il mondiale mi gioco la casa che non giocherà più al Torino anche se dovesse segnare solo 15 gol l anno prossimo.



Quoto, il fatto di rimanere in Italia e titolarissimo potrebbe essere determinante, ma comunque si tratta di una scelta sul breve periodo...per dire, i tre grandi club che da sempre fanno grandi acquisti (Milan, Juve ed Inter) ad oggi sono tagliati fuori, a logica, dalla corsa a Belotti (il Milan è povero, alla Juve non penso lo diano, l'Inter è quella che potrebbe prenderlo ma allo stesso tempo quella dove andrebbe più difficilmente).
Si fosse trattato del Milan di qualche tempo fa, o dell'Inter di Moratti, Belotti sarebbe partito già a Gennaio di quest'anno, forse


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2017)

Difficilmente Cairo non lo venderà quest'anno.
La società perfetta per lui saremmo proprio noi, non il Giannino però.


----------



## James Watson (28 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Spero che rimanga ancora con noi fino ai mondiali.
> Poi ha come dice ringhio il veleno addosso, vuole spaccare il mondo e sono convinto che il titolo di capocannoniere sarà suo.
> Sia per le motivazioni che ha sia perché la squadra lo supporta e lo vuol portare in alto.
> Ragazzo d'oro che viene stimato in primis dai suoi compagni di squadra.
> ...



Io lo adoro. Farei carte false per vederlo con il Milan. Se proprio non dovessimo prenderlo noi, allora spero che resti per sempre al Toro, che è la mia "seconda" squadra. Non sopporterei di vederlo con altre maglie.


----------



## miticotoro (28 Marzo 2017)

Intanto la mia speranza è solo per quest'anno.
So che nella sua scelta pesa molto il mondiale, vuole giocarlo assolutamente ed ha la testa sulle spalle per capire che rischia di bruciarsi.
Poi quando andrà via spero nel Milan o all'estero.
Fortunatamente non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo per fare mercato, vendendolo ora il problema sarebbero i troppi soldi da spendere. 35\40 ci sono già per il prossimo mercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Marzo 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Intanto la mia speranza è solo per quest'anno.
> So che nella sua scelta pesa molto il mondiale, vuole giocarlo assolutamente ed ha la testa sulle spalle per capire che rischia di bruciarsi.
> Poi quando andrà via spero nel Milan o all'estero.
> Fortunatamente non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo per fare mercato, vendendolo ora il problema sarebbero i troppi soldi da spendere. 35\40 ci sono già per il prossimo mercato.



Se questo Lyanco si dimostra bravo e il torino prende anche Skorupski ha una buona squadra per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## koti (28 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quoto, il fatto di rimanere in Italia e titolarissimo potrebbe essere determinante, ma comunque si tratta di una scelta sul breve periodo...per dire, i tre grandi club che da sempre fanno grandi acquisti (Milan, Juve ed Inter) ad oggi sono tagliati fuori, a logica, dalla corsa a Belotti (il Milan è povero, alla Juve non penso lo diano, l'Inter è quella che potrebbe prenderlo ma allo stesso tempo quella dove andrebbe più difficilmente).
> Si fosse trattato del Milan di qualche tempo fa, o dell'Inter di Moratti, Belotti sarebbe partito già a Gennaio di quest'anno, forse


Il Napoli se vende qualche pezzo importante potrebbe tranquillamente permetterselo, Koulibaly ad esempio credo parta sicuro. Juve e Inter non lo prenderanno semplicemente perchè hanno già degli attaccanti fortissimi (migliori del Gallo probabilmente), Icardi e Higuain. Sul Milan aspettiamo, non sappiamo il budget che avremo.



miticotoro ha scritto:


> Intanto la mia speranza è solo per quest'anno.
> So che nella sua scelta pesa molto il mondiale, vuole giocarlo assolutamente ed ha la testa sulle spalle per capire che rischia di bruciarsi.
> Poi quando andrà via spero nel Milan o all'estero.
> Fortunatamente non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo per fare mercato, vendendolo ora il problema sarebbero i troppi soldi da spendere. 35\40 ci sono già per il prossimo mercato.


Secondo me un altro anno rimane, lo dissi già tempo fa.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Marzo 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> L unica vera speranza del Torino e che il giocatore abbia deciso di non muoversi per arrivare al mondiale senza rischiare di finire in panchina andando in una big in estate. Dopo il mondiale mi gioco la casa che non giocherà più al Torino anche se dovesse segnare solo 15 gol l anno prossimo.



Quindi per noi altra stagione con Bacca...


----------



## miticotoro (3 Aprile 2017)

Ieri, purtroppo solo un gol
Un altro annullato e due traverse.
Poi altre dichiarazioni che fanno ben sperare.
Se per il 4 maggio gli danno la fascia di capitano, o salgo su a piedi a superga o porto il mio piccolo a vedere un campione


----------



## Heaven (3 Aprile 2017)

Quanto lo vorrei al Milan, sarebbe l'acquisto perfetto. Ha superato Aubameyang nelle preferenze.

Non vedo attaccanti più forti di lui possibili per noi


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2017)

Ma si può fare una colletta per comprarlo ? 5 euro a tifoso e ci siamo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Aprile 2017)

A me Belotti, piace e se ci fosse la possibilità lo proverei a prendere, ma a volte mi sembra lo si incensi come fosse il messia. Io spero (per lui, per la nazionale e per il Milan, qualora dovesse arrivare) di sbagliarmi, ma non posso evitare a volte di fare qualche paragone con Gilardino, che arrivò al Milan pressapoco alla stessa età attuale di Belotti e dopo due campionati stratosferici al Parma.

Per carità, quello era un altro Milan e la concorrenza che aveva il Gila nel reparto nel 2003 nulla avrebbe a che vedere con l'eventuale panorama che troverebbe il Gallo, però a livello di pressione non è lo stesso giocare con le maglie di Albinoleffe, Palermo e Torino (che pure è una signara squadra, intendiamoci), che con quella di un Milan chiamato a risorgere. Su di lui (specie se si spendessero almeno 50 M per il suo cartellino) si abbatterebbero molta pressione ed aspettative.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Aprile 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> A me Belotti, piace e se ci fosse la possibilità lo proverei a prendere, ma a volte mi sembra lo si incensi come fosse il messia. Io spero (per lui, per la nazionale e per il Milan, qualora dovesse arrivare) di sbagliarmi, ma non posso evitare a volte di fare qualche paragone con Gilardino, che arrivò al Milan pressapoco alla stessa età attuale di Belotti e dopo due campionati stratosferici al Parma.
> 
> Per carità, quello era un altro Milan e la concorrenza che aveva il Gila nel reparto nel 2003 nulla avrebbe a che vedere con l'eventuale panorama che troverebbe il Gallo, però a livello di pressione non è lo stesso giocare con le maglie di Albinoleffe, Palermo e Torino (che pure è una signara squadra, intendiamoci), che con quella di un Milan chiamato a risorgere. Su di lui (specie se si spendessero almeno 50 M per il suo cartellino) si abbatterebbero molta pressione ed aspettative.



Ti do ragione a metà, per me è forte, anche mentalmente , più di Gilardino
ma non è tecnicamente un fenomeno, 
per quello non sono affatto d'accordo quando gli vengono assegnate quotazioni iperboliche, c'è chi parla di 80/100 M

Però fino a 50 M su di lui gli arrischierei.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2017)

Rifiutati 60 milioni più bonus dal Chelsea....


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

Un attaccante forte al top della carriera ormai a meno di 70-80 è praticamente imprendibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2017)

Ecco la offerta ufficiale del Chelsea: 65 mln di euri più 15 mln in bonus... siamo sempre più vicini ai 100.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

Contro il Crotone, ok, ma questo oggi ha fatto un paio di cose mostruose.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2017)

Se davvero ci sono i soldi per un attaccante, non provarci per Belotti, che da noi verrebbe di corsa, sarebbe davvero stupido.

Mi auguro per lui che non faccia come Immobile e resti in Italia, secondo me all'estero si brucia.

E comunque se Conte avesse convocato lui invece di Pellè chissà come sarebbe andata agli europei...


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Aprile 2017)

Raga sentite quello appena detto da Sinisa:

"Belotti è difficile da rimpiazzare per noi, se dovesse andarsene. Speriamo rimanga, ma dovrà farlo con la testa giustaMa prima o poi potrebbero arrivare offerte importanti, e allora è difficile rifiutare. Potrebbe guadagnare 5-6-7 mln per 5 anni, e in tasca gli vano 30 mln. E se rimane e si fa male ? E' una decisione complicata. Per me ci deve pensare bene."

Ehh io a questo punto come semplice tifoso milanista ESIGO di dare al Gallo quelli 5 mln al anno e prenderlo..
[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] non copia-incolla


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga sentite quello appena detto da Sinisa:
> 
> "Belotti è difficile da rimpiazzare per noi, se dovesse andarsene. Speriamo rimanga, ma dovrà farlo con la testa giustaMa prima o poi potrebbero arrivare offerte importanti, e allora è difficile rifiutare. Potrebbe guadagnare 5-6-7 mln per 5 anni, e in tasca gli vano 30 mln. E se rimane e si fa male ? E' una decisione complicata. Per me ci deve pensare bene."
> 
> Ehh io a questo punto come semplice tifoso milanista ESIGO di dare al Gallo quelli 5 mln al anno e prenderlo..




Ho detto le stesse cose in un'altro thread.
Cairo checchè se ne dica non può permettersi di rifiutare un'offerta di 50-60 milioni per Belotti.

C'è il rischio che si rompa o che a causa di un mancato trasferimento (o altre motivazioni) possa fare una brutta stagione e calare di valore.
E i granata non sono un Real che può fregarsene dei rischi.

Se andiamo la con la combo 50 al Toro e 4/5 al ragazzo lo portiamo a casa.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Aprile 2017)

50 milioni + 5 al ragazzo.. per me resta follia, se questo è un flop (cosa che non credo, mentalmente e fisicamente è un animale) siamo nella melma.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Aprile 2017)

Sarebbe l'attaccante perfetto per il nuovo Milan, ma per quanto le nostre disponibilità possano essere floride, dubito che il primo anno si vada a spendere così tanto per un solo giocatore. Mettete che il budget sia di 100 milioni, non credo che se ne spendano 70 come minimo per un solo calciatore; ammetto che sarei al settimo cielo, ma mi pare quasi impossibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l'attaccante perfetto per il nuovo Milan, ma per quanto le nostre disponibilità possano essere floride, dubito che il primo anno si vada a spendere così tanto per un solo giocatore. Mettete che il budget sia di 100 milioni, non credo che se ne spendano 70 come minimo per un solo calciatore; ammetto che sarei al settimo cielo, ma mi pare quasi impossibile.



Difficile non impossibile, per la questione russia2018 ho la teoria che Belotti questo estate potrebbe muoversi del Toro solo per restare in serie A e solo per la squadra dei sui sogni il Milan, cambiare campionato come hanno fatto altri Inmobile o Darmian sarebbe troppo rischioso per lui, questo lo hanno appena detto sia Cairo che Mihajlovic. Poi ovviamente gli affari si fanno almeno in due, quindi si questi cinesi vogliono davero investire e non perdere il tempo come ha detto ieri Mirabelli dare a Belotti quelli 5 mln per stagione e rinnovare Donnarumma (stesse condizioni) anche per immagine e serietà del progetto diventa un obbligo, ripartire con Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Suso, Locatelli, Jack, un grande centrocampista (Fabregas) e ovviamente Belotti non sarebbe di certo male come inizio per puntare al 4to posto, ad questi nomi si possono aggiungere altri di profilli più bassi come Kolasinac, Musacchio, Conti, Gomez, Badelj, Lucas Lima e cosi miglioramo abbastanza come organico.


----------



## fra29 (29 Aprile 2017)

Questo da buon rossoneri è pazzo di Sheva.
Se mandassimo lo zar a far da intermediario questo in due minuti firma il contratto..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Aprile 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Questo da buon rossoneri è pazzo di Sheva.
> Se mandassimo lo zar a far da intermediario questo in due minuti firma il contratto..



Bisognerebbe trattare con Cairo...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Aprile 2017)

Ci hanno accostato per il mercato già venti tre attaccanti..

E di Belotti manco l ombra.
Manco una colazione all autogrill con il suo agente.
... Speriamo nella legge di murphy


----------



## de sica (29 Aprile 2017)

Dico solo che tornerei a comprare una maglia del Milan dopo tanto tempo.. ma con il suo nome dietro.


----------



## fra29 (2 Settembre 2017)

Secondo me abbiamo schivato un bel colpo.
Ok, bel giocatore, ottimo per la serie A, di sacrificio e milanista (?) ma davvero ad alti livelli centra poco. Ha una tecnica e un allungo palla al piede da giocatore medio. 
Siamo il Milan, spero che presto torneremo dove ci compete e sinceramente spero di avere altro davanti quando andremo al Bernabeu in CL...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Secondo me abbiamo schivato un bel colpo.
> Ok, bel giocatore, ottimo per la serie A, di sacrificio e milanista (?) ma davvero ad alti livelli centra poco. Ha una tecnica e un allungo palla al piede da giocatore medio.
> Siamo il Milan, spero che presto torneremo dove ci compete e sinceramente spero di avere altro davanti quando andremo al Bernabeu in CL...


Ieri ha sbagliato un controllo assurdo... Ha un controllo palla vergognoso, ribadisco il concetto: giocatore grezzo non da grande squadra.


----------



## James45 (3 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Secondo me abbiamo schivato un bel colpo.
> Ok, bel giocatore, ottimo per la serie A, di sacrificio e milanista (?) ma davvero ad alti livelli centra poco. Ha una tecnica e un allungo palla al piede da giocatore medio.
> Siamo il Milan, spero che presto torneremo dove ci compete e sinceramente spero di avere altro davanti quando andremo al Bernabeu in CL...



Concordo.
Se penso a quanti erano disposti a farlo pagare 100 milioni (tra contanti e scarti) per averlo...


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2017)

Se costi 100 milioni, non puoi permetterti di sbagliare gli stop quando sei lanciato verso la porta...


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Belotti è un ragazzo umilissimo, mi sembra, e secondo me mettergli tutrte queste pressioni peggiora le cose.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Belotti è un ragazzo umilissimo, mi sembra, e secondo me mettergli tutrte queste pressioni peggiora le cose.



Tanto non l'abbiamo comprato, quindi per me può anche fare schifo, così ce la ridiamo di gusto.
Ci vuole ancora più pressione, forse.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tanto non l'abbiamo comprato, quindi per me può anche fare schifo, così ce la ridiamo di gusto.
> Ci vuole ancora più pressione, forse.



Mah, spero che faccia schifo dall'anno prossimo.. quest'anno in ottica mondiale mi auguro che faccia bene, poi a mondiale concluso può far schifo quanto vuole.


----------



## de sica (3 Settembre 2017)

Ieri ha fallito, inutile nasconderlo. Ma quando la tua squadra è messa in campo a pene di canide e nessuno ti serve a dovere, sfido a fare di meglio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Settembre 2017)

Che non valga 100 milioni l'abbiamo capito, ma la partita di ieri oggettivamente fa poco testo.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Settembre 2017)

Io mi chiedo come possa esserci qualcuno che paga 100 milioni per costui.
Ma restasse al Torino.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Settembre 2017)

Giocatore da Torino


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Settembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fallito, inutile nasconderlo. Ma quando la tua squadra è messa in campo a pene di canide e nessuno ti serve a dovere, sfido a fare di meglio.


Ha sbagliato su cose elementari: non ha azzeccato uno stop, ha limiti evidenti in termini di controllo palla. Se giochi nel Torino va bene, ma nel Milan io voglio di meglio. Di molto meglio.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Settembre 2017)

Lui e Immobile stanno bene al Torino e alla Lazio. Giocatori da squadra di mezza classifica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2017)

Belotti non è la pippa che sembra dopo la partita contro la Spagna (fenomeno dopo la rovesciata col Sassuolo, eh?), ma sfido che Silva non diventi più forte di lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Belotti è un ragazzo umilissimo, mi sembra, e secondo me mettergli tutrte queste pressioni peggiora le cose.



Ma come ? Andrè Silva costa 1/3 e lo insultano se non fa gol di tacco al volo e uno che costa 100milioli non va messo sotto pressione ?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Settembre 2017)

Non so voi, e non è la prima volta che lo scrivo, ma io in questo Belotti non è che vedo tutto 'sto fenomeno eh.
Per carità, buonissimo attaccante, prolifico se la squadra gioca per lui, ma 100 milioni non li varrà mai nella vita, ho già trovato fin troppo elevata l'offerta recapitata a Cairo di 45 milioni + i cartellini di Niang e Paletta


----------



## marcokaka (3 Settembre 2017)

Davvero, 100 mln e incapacitá di stoppare la palla. Spero che Cairo il prossim'anno sia costretto a venderlo a 20-30 mln , sarebbe una gran goduria


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Settembre 2017)

Ringrazi il suo presidente che lo ha rovinato menandocela tutta l'estate col valore di 100 milioni.
Ovviamente Belotti non vale quella cifra, è altrettanto vero però che non è un brocco e ieri hanno fatto schifo tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2017)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Davvero, 100 mln e incapacitá di stoppare la palla. Spero che Cairo il prossim'anno sia costretto a venderlo a 20-30 mln , sarebbe una gran goduria



Godrei tantissimo , come godrei per il fallimento di Keita stile Pjaca


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Settembre 2017)

Dai ora non facciamo come la volpe e l'uva..


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Settembre 2017)

Il Gallo Pippiotti non e un grande campione,ha 24 anni e gioca nel Torino,i grandi campioni sono altri Aguero Ibra Suarez non certo Belotti..poi si voi mi ditte che per 5 gol in piu di Kalinic dobbiamo spendere 70+ mil allora io non sono d`accordo.comunque ne riparliamo in estate di Belotti e di chi veramente spendera per lui 100 mil,io dico da adesso:nessuno e solo un Di Natale niente di piu.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Settembre 2017)

va bhe Di Natale ha vinto + volte il capocannoniere con una squadra come l'Udinese eh.. 
mica cavoli.. poi mi pare doppietta una volta (2 anni di seguito)


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> va bhe Di Natale ha vinto + volte il capocannoniere con una squadra come l'Udinese eh..
> mica cavoli.. poi mi pare doppietta una volta (2 anni di seguito)



si pero quella era la sua dimensione,noi siamo il Milan,fra qualche anno devi giocartela con Isco Asensio e compagnia bella....non con il Crotone....


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Dai ora non facciamo come la volpe e l'uva..



Bravo. Fosse venuto da noi avremmo assaltato Casa Milan il giorno della presentazione


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravo. Fosse venuto da noi avremmo assaltato Casa Milan il giorno della presentazione



e poi fra un anno tutti a piangere che abbiamo butatto via 100 mil quando potevamo aspetare ad entrare in Cl e con 100 mil prendere un vero campione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Settembre 2017)

Penso che abbiamo schivato un bel missile altro che... Avremmo dilapidato il budget per un giocatore che, se non ha una squadra dietro a supportarlo a dovere, non sposta affatto gli equilibri. Per chi poi mi dice che anche Inzaghi aveva problemi di controllo palla dico che a noi oggi non serve un nuovo Inzaghi ma un nuovo Shevchenko.


----------



## krull (5 Settembre 2017)

Proiettile schivato mi sa. Anche stasera malissimo.


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Io lo dico da 2-3 mesi fa : Belotti non e un campione , non e il nuovo Inzaghi e concordo con [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] a noi ci serve il nuovo Sheva,quando segna contro il chissachi ci sono le sue vedove qua ad essaltarlo quando si fa adosso nelle partite che contato vanno a criticare il NOSTRO giocatore Silva..mah...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

hahahaha questi commenti mi fanno morire XD 
che tra l'altro questa sera e quello che ha tirato + in porta.. 

ma quando sarà sui 20 goal cambiate opinione? 
oppure basta giudicare x una partita dopo neppure 1 mese di serie A ?

poi tutti gli attaccanti hanno bisogno che la propria squadra giochi x lui 
pure Ronaldo (il sacrificato principale è Benzema)
io non l'ho ancora visto un giocatore che vince le partite da solo 
un 1 vs 11 sarebbe interessante 

pure a livello Internazionale si usa 
se no col cavolo che Cavani/Lukaku ecc.. fanno goleada

e sulla storia nell'inventarsi da solo un goal 
bhe nell'ultima partita se non se le inventato lui con quella rovesciata


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> hahahaha questi commenti mi fanno morire XD
> che tra l'altro questa sera e quello che ha tirato + in porta..
> 
> ma quando sarà sui 20 goal cambiate opinione?
> oppure basta giudicare x una partita dopo neppure 1 mese di serie A ?



su Belotti cambiero opinione quando vincera qualcosa , quando trascinera una squadra a vincere un trofeo importante,in serie A puo fare anche 300 gol al anno se non vinci niente per me non vali niente.ne riparleremo fra qualche anno anche di Belotti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> su Belotti cambiero opinione quando vincera qualcosa , quando trascinera una squadra a vincere un trofeo importante,in serie A puo fare anche 300 gol al anno se non vinci niente per me non vali niente.ne riparleremo fra qualche anno anche di Belotti



Quindi per te Sanchez (udinese-Arsenal)è scarso? 
ma che ragionamento è ???
o vale pure la coppa del nonno inglese come vittoria?


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te Sanchez (udinese-Arsenal)è scarso?
> ma che ragionamento è ???
> o vale pure la coppa del nonno inglese come vittoria?



ma scusa tu le partite le guardi?come puoi paragonare Alexis Sanchez a Belotti?  poi parliamo di un giocatore che ha giocato la Champions e stato un giocatore del Barcellona ed ora e il miglior giocatore del Arsenal ( Barcellona e Arsenal non Torino)..poi come tocca Sanchez palla...ma dai..ma voi non vedete proprio la differenza?????????


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma scusa tu le partite le guardi?come puoi paragonare Alexis Sanchez a Belotti?  poi parliamo di un giocatore che ha giocato la Champions e stato un giocatore del Barcellona ed ora e il miglior giocatore del Arsenal ( Barcellona e Arsenal non Torino)..poi come tocca Sanchez palla...ma dai..ma voi non vedete proprio la differenza?????????



tu parli sul discorso vincere 
e ti ho tirato fuori sanchez 
ha giocato nel Barca e Champions e tutto ma non ha mai vinto 

ma visto che ora citi la tecnica pare che allora tu stia facendo tutt'altro discorso 
quindi non è vero se non vinci niente non vali niente.. eh..

oppure vale solo per belotti ma detta così 
sembra + una antipatia sinceramente


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> tu parli sul discorso vincere
> e ti ho tirato fuori sanchez
> ha giocato nel Barca e Champions e tutto ma non ha mai vinto
> 
> ...



antipatia?ma non puo essermi antipatico Belotti , non e mica un giocatore della Juventus o Inter , io dico cosa penso di lui come giocatore (cosa penso io),invece a me sembra che voi non siete troppo oggetivi quando stiamo parlando di Belotti come se fosse un giocatore del Milan , come se avrebbe portato al Milan la Cl,criticate i nostri giocatori Kalinic,Silva e Belotti e il vostro idolo ..ma voi tifate il Milan o un giocatore ? io dico ancora una volta : Belotti puo diventare un Di Natale,niente di piu,a noi serve un Sheva


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> tu parli sul discorso vincere
> e ti ho tirato fuori sanchez
> ha giocato nel Barca e Champions e tutto ma non ha mai vinto
> 
> ...



ho parlato anche del discorso vincere perche se sei scarso cosi tecnicamente come lo e Belotti almeno sei un leader assoluto che hai una grinta tale da trascinare una squadra a vincere , se non hai neanche quello allora....Sanchez ha tecnica per 1000 Belotti , Sanchez e un top player mondiale su questo credo che siamo d`accordo ..o no? Belotti vale 100 mil?quanto vale secondo te?


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2017)

belotti mi pare un giocatore troppo fermo in campo per essere considerato un campione, di quelli internazionali, cioè per dire diego costa e benzema li vedi svariare ovunque e con costrutto, il nostro è abile solo in area o nei pressi, senza cmq risultare quel fenomeno ipergalattico.
detto questo sono il primo , in quanto italiano, a tifare per una sua maturazione piu' completa ma non credo cambiera' mai più di tanto.
alexi sanchez è un giocatore che ha fatto una carriera che al momento belotti si sogna, poi il futuro è suo vedremo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ho parlato anche del discorso vincere perche se sei scarso cosi tecnicamente come lo e Belotti almeno sei un leader assoluto che hai una grinta tale da trascinare una squadra a vincere , se non hai neanche quello allora....Sanchez ha tecnica per 1000 Belotti , Sanchez e un top player mondiale su questo credo che siamo d`accordo ..o no? Belotti vale 100 mil?quanto vale secondo te?



Per me nessuno vale 100 mln figurati 222 o 150 mln 
comunque Belotti ha tecniche diverse tipo tiro e di posizione(attaccante che si è preso + falli in A) 
poi non parlare di grinta xkè vedendo ogni santa partita brucia il campo il ragazzo.. (l'anno scorso) 
poi vale sempre il contesto.. tipo Cavani dal Napoli al PSG 
e non è scontato visto che quest'anno l'ha vinto il Monaco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Settembre 2017)

Belotti vale tipo un Boriello dei tempi andati. Non capisco da dove nasca tanta esaltazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Belotti vale tipo un Boriello dei tempi andati. Non capisco da dove nasca tanta esaltazione



Bhe Borriello è quasi sempre andato in doppia cifra 
pure con squadre scarse come il cagliari e oltre la trentina (anni)
se non era x Ibra rimaneva al Milan nei tempi passati

oppure un Di Natale capocannoniere 
da quante che un nostro giocatore non vince la classifica capocannonieri? 
mi sa che gli ultimi siano stati proprio o Ibra o peggio ancora Sheva

p.s. cmq io spero in Cultrone


----------



## Manchester2003!! (5 Settembre 2017)

Belotti quanto vale dopo queste 2 partite dell'Italia?


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per me nessuno vale 100 mln figurati 222 o 150 mln
> comunque Belotti ha tecniche diverse tipo tiro e di posizione(attaccante che si è preso + falli in A)
> poi non parlare di grinta xkè vedendo ogni santa partita brucia il campo il ragazzo.. (l'anno scorso)
> poi vale sempre il contesto.. tipo Cavani dal Napoli al PSG
> e non è scontato visto che quest'anno l'ha vinto il Monaco



ci sono giocatori che il loro valore e anche di 200 mil , tipo Ronaldo Messi o Neymar e li valgono tutti . perche?perche ti fanno vincere e anche quando non vinci praticamente hai comprato un azienda e gudagni una marea di soldi,poi ci sono giocatori che valgono 100 mil che ti fanno andare in CL se sei una squadra di Premier e prendi una marea di soldi dai diritti tivu...il discorso e lungo..ormai il valore dei giocatori lo fa il campo+il potenziale in prospetiva+marketing , un essempio e Di Maria che e stato venduto perche era un po bruttino (non scherzo) parlo del Real Madrid e un altro e James comprato perche e stato protagonista al mondiale.Belotti non fa parte di nessuna categoria che lo fa valere neanche 50 mil


----------



## Gatto (5 Settembre 2017)

Belotti non era prima Van Basten e non e' ora Calloni. E' quello che una volta si definiva come il tipico centravanti d'area di rigore. Solo il tempo ci dira' se e' il giocatore formidabile che tutti speriamo che sia. Una cosa e' certa: Solo un folle questa estate l' avrebbe pagato 100 milioni di euro!


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Belotti vale tipo un Boriello dei tempi andati. Non capisco da dove nasca tanta esaltazione



nasce da questi anni bui del Milan,dal fatto che tanti tifosi hanno dimenticato chi e veramente il Milan,mi domando io ai tempi di Sheva quanti tifosi del Milan vedevi sull forum a parlare di un giocatore di un altra squadra cosi?non parlo di un giocatore tipo Zidane o Ronaldo ma di un giocatore diciamo come era Hubner?


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bhe Borriello è quasi sempre andato in doppia cifra
> pure con squadre scarse come il cagliari e oltre la trentina (anni)
> se non era x Ibra rimaneva al Milan nei tempi passati
> 
> ...



e tu vuoi avere nel nostro Milan Borriello ? e anche pagato 100 mil?))


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Belotti non era prima Van Basten e non e' ora Calloni. E' quello che una volta si definiva come il tipico centravanti d'area di rigore. Solo il tempo ci dira' se e' il giocatore formidabile che tutti speriamo che sia. Una cosa e' certa: Solo un folle questa estate l' avrebbe pagato 100 milioni di euro!



io spero che diventi un giocatore formidabile solo se gioca nel Milan altrimenti no , se va alla Juve lo vuoi ancora cosi?non dimenticare Raiola eh...


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> alexi sanchez è un giocatore che ha fatto una carriera che al momento belotti si sogna, poi il futuro è suo vedremo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bhe Borriello è quasi sempre andato in doppia cifra
> pure con squadre scarse come il cagliari e oltre la trentina (anni)
> se non era x Ibra rimaneva al Milan nei tempi passati
> 
> ...



Per inciso, Boriello era un ottimo giocatore a quei tempi, con dei gran colpi tra l'altro. Ricordo delle gran belle giocate,quel Boriello era molto, ma molto più forte di Belotti.

Nessuno però si faceva le  pensando a lui, come invece con Belotti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ci sono giocatori che il loro valore e anche di 200 mil , tipo Ronaldo Messi o Neymar e li valgono tutti . perche?perche ti fanno vincere e anche quando non vinci praticamente hai comprato un azienda e gudagni una marea di soldi,poi ci sono giocatori che valgono 100 mil che ti fanno andare in CL se sei una squadra di Premier e prendi una marea di soldi dai diritti tivu...il discorso e lungo..ormai il valore dei giocatori lo fa il campo+il potenziale in prospetiva+marketing , un essempio e Di Maria che e stato venduto perche era un po bruttino (non scherzo) parlo del Real Madrid e un altro e James comprato perche e stato protagonista al mondiale.Belotti non fa parte di nessuna categoria che lo fa valere neanche 50 mil



sarà ma con questa crisi mi deprimono queste cose..
poi di meglio all'anno non penso arriverebbero mai a compensare quella spesa (stipendio/acquisto)
Ok Neymar dopo una settimana ha fatto 20 mln di maglie ma non credo che effetto continui x tutto l'anno 
le Società/Presidenti lo fanno x passione(vincere) xkè se guardi i conti finiscono sempre in passivo il + delle volte 
e se non era x una legge Spagnola sia Real che Braca se la vedevano brutta..

vi ricordate la vicenda con le banche dove dicevano che come garanzie avevano Ronaldo e Kaka 
ma che pegno è ??'


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per inciso, Boriello era un ottimo giocatore a quei tempi, con dei gran colpi tra l'altro. Ricordo delle gran belle giocate,quel Boriello era molto, ma molto più forte di Belotti.
> 
> Nessuno però si faceva le  pensando a lui, come invece con Belotti.



Boriello puo fare anche 1000 di gol nelle squadre medie per un tifoso del Milan deve rimanere sempre un scarsone,vi ricordo solo che i tifosi del Real Madrid hanno fischiato pure Ronaldo e noi (voi) esaltate Belotti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e tu vuoi avere nel nostro Milan Borriello ? e anche pagato 100 mil?))



ma dove deduci tutto ciò?? 
vi do una notizia il calciomercato è finito


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sarà ma con questa crisi mi deprimono queste cose..
> poi di meglio all'anno non penso arriverebbero mai a compensare quella spesa (stipendio/acquisto)
> Ok Neymar dopo una settimana ha fatto 20 mln di maglie ma non credo che effetto continui x tutto l'anno
> le Società/Presidenti lo fanno x passione(vincere) xkè se guardi i conti finiscono sempre in passivo il + delle volte
> ...


beh la verita e che queste squadre non finiscono mai in rosso,forse al inizio come e succeso con il Real Madrid ai tempi di galacticos,pero dopo fai tanti soldi,e i soldi tanti tanti li fai con la publicitta non con le magliette,e poi ti dimentichi che tanti presidenti tipo abramovich diciamo o anche berlusconi lo fanno anche per prestigio e un giocatollo loro che hanno i soldi e fai questa cosa,di che crisi parli scusa?
se Berlusconi ai tempi dei famosi galacticos avreste fatto la stessa cosa ora il Milan sarebbe ancora sua e avrebbe un faturatto di 600-700 mil ..


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma dove deduci tutto ciò??
> vi do una notizia il calciomercato è finito



qualcono ha detto che Belotti e un Boriello e tu hai detto che Boriello non e niente male e da questo io dico il resto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> beh la verita e che queste squadre non finiscono mai in rosso,forse al inizio come e succeso con il Real Madrid ai tempi di galacticos,pero dopo fai tanti soldi,e i soldi tanti tanti li fai con la publicitta non con le magliette,e poi ti dimentichi che tanti presidenti tipo abramovich diciamo o anche berlusconi lo fanno anche per prestigio e un giocatollo loro che hanno i soldi e fai questa cosa,di che crisi parli scusa?
> se Berlusconi ai tempi dei famosi galacticos avreste fatto la stessa cosa ora il Milan sarebbe ancora sua e avrebbe un faturatto di 600-700 mil ..



Crisi Mondiale 
ma lo devo scrivere? mi pareva scontato 
Tutti i Presidenti lo fanno x sfizio e tutti alla fine ci rimettono qualcosa


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Crisi Mondiale
> ma lo devo scrivere? mi pareva scontato
> Tutti i Presidenti lo fanno x sfizio e tutti alla fine ci rimettono qualcosa



ma non essiste nessuna crisi mondiale,forse europea,mondiale no.in Asia sono pieni di soldi,in America solo quelli che non vogliono lavorare sono in crisi ,in Europa non lo so ... siete un po troppo diciamo..buonisti tutti qui


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> qualcono ha detto che Belotti e un Boriello e tu hai detto che Boriello non e niente male e da questo io dico il resto



giudizio oggettivo sulla carriera di Borriello niente di + 
Ho anche scritto che Di Natale vinceva la classifica capocannonieri 
alias vorrei tanto un attaccante da + 25 goal 
che sono secoli che ci manca


----------



## Gatto (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io spero che diventi un giocatore formidabile solo se gioca nel Milan altrimenti no , se va alla Juve lo vuoi ancora cosi?non dimenticare Raiola eh...



Spero che diventi un grandissimo giocatore per la nazionale. Dopodiche' ovunque vada gli auguro grandi successi perche' mi sembra molto professionale e serio. Raiola lo odio, sia chiaro, ma e' il giocatore che deve guidarlo e non viceversa.


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> giudizio oggettivo sulla carriera di Borriello niente di +
> Ho anche scritto che Di Natale vinceva la classifica capocannonieri
> alias vorrei tanto un attaccante da + 25 goal
> che sono secoli che ci manca



io preferisco avere prima una squadra e poi anche un ataccante di livello mondiale,pero atenzione forse mi sbaglio pero io dico che lo abbiamo gia in rosa ne riparliamo anche di questo fra un anno ok ?


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Spero che diventi un grandissimo giocatore per la nazionale. Dopodiche' ovunque vada gli auguro grandi successi perche' mi sembra molto professionale e serio. Raiola lo odio, sia chiaro, ma e' il giocatore che deve guidarlo e non viceversa.



e secondo te se ha scelto Raiola e un bravo ragazzo?poi il discorso giocatore formidabile lo sai anche tu che quelli si vedono dai....come toccano la palla...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2017)

Stasera partita giocata male da tutti, non solo Belotti.
Eppure ha fatto quattro o cinque numeri dei suoi, soprattutto due incornate con stacco di un metro e mezzo da terra 
Tutte queste critiche mi sembrano assurde francamente.
Non si può cambiare opinione su un giocatore ad ogni partita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma non essiste nessuna crisi mondiale,forse europea,mondiale no.in Asia sono pieni di soldi,in America solo quelli che non vogliono lavorare sono in crisi ,in Europa non lo so ... siete un po troppo diciamo..buonisti tutti qui



in America le famiglie medie x campare devono stra lavorare 
tipo se è composta da 2 membri(genitori) devono fare ben 4 lavori x arrivare a fine mese 
e grazie questa genialata della borsa e mercato libero ora siamo tutti connessi 
non per niente la Crisi è scoppiata in America ed è arrivata in tutto il mondo 
si sono inventati dal nulla triliardi per camuffare il K.O ed non è servito

quel folle di Trump ha vinto xkè oltre ad non essere così pazzo(xkè lo è in altri versi) 
da voler mettere la no fly zone in Siria (Clinton) ha promesso lavoro agli Americani in crisi.. 

p.s. mamma mia che pessimi soggetti come candidati mamma mia !


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stasera partita giocata male da tutti, non solo Belotti.
> Eppure ha fatto quattro o cinque numeri dei suoi, soprattutto due incornate con stacco di un metro e mezzo da terra
> Tutte queste critiche mi sembrano assurde francamente.
> Non si può cambiare opinione su un giocatore ad ogni partita.



ogni partita?ho sempre detto che e un giocatore da Torino anche quando ha fatto quel gol bellisimo con ..non mi ricordo una setimana fa.


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> in America le famiglie medie x campare devono stra lavorare
> tipo se è composta da 2 membri(genitori) devono fare ben 4 lavori x arrivare a fine mese
> e grazie questa genialata della borsa e mercato libero ora siamo tutti connessi
> non per niente la Crisi è scoppiata in America ed è arrivata in tutto il mondo
> si sono inventati dal nulla triliardi per camuffare il K.O



io sono americano e quindi credo che so cosa succede li ora  250 dolari per una casa al mese 15 centessimi 1 litro di gasolio e se lavori qualche oretta in piu gudagni facile sui 3000-4000 dolari al mese lascia stare le storielle che quelli non lavorano ti dico io


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> in America le famiglie medie x campare devono stra lavorare
> tipo se è composta da 2 membri(genitori) devono fare ben 4 lavori x arrivare a fine mese
> e grazie questa genialata della borsa e mercato libero ora siamo tutti connessi
> non per niente la Crisi è scoppiata in America ed è arrivata in tutto il mondo
> si sono inventati dal nulla triliardi per camuffare il K.O ed non è servito



a dire la verita fino alla fine in Europa la cosi detta classe media e una che guadagna diciamo per famiglia 100.000 euro al anno credo no?e paghi l`affito 1000 euro al mese + + + in America vai sui 200-500 mila al anno e paghi tutto quasi niente


----------



## Gatto (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e secondo te se ha scelto Raiola e un bravo ragazzo?poi il discorso giocatore formidabile lo sai anche tu che quelli si vedono dai....come toccano la palla...



Mah John le motivazioni per cui ha scelto Raiola non le conosciamo. Per noi tifosi, soprattutto milanisti, Raiola e' il male ma per giocatori a quel livello e' sinonimo di garanzia.
Belotti non e' il mio giocatore preferito ma non devi vedere solo l' aspetto tecnico ma anche il temperamento, la voglia di migliorarsi, le capacita' tattiche.


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Mah John le motivazioni per cui ha scelto Raiola non le conosciamo. Per noi tifosi, soprattutto milanisti, Raiola e' il male ma per giocatori a quel livello e' sinonimo di garanzia.
> Belotti non e' il mio giocatore preferito ma non devi vedere solo l' aspetto tecnico ma anche il temperamento, la voglia di migliorarsi, le capacita' tattiche.



come puoi dire che non conosci il motivo il perche ha scelto Raiola?dai...tutti sapiamo  soldi.. non puo essere il tuo giocatore preferito Belotti perche non e un giocatore del Milan anzi e un giocatore del Torino mica Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> a dire la verita fino alla fine in Europa la cosi detta classe media e una che guadagna diciamo per famiglia 100.000 euro al anno credo no?e paghi l`affito 1000 euro al mese + + + in America vai sui 200-500 mila al anno e paghi tutto quasi niente



il problema sono le bollette  
pure qui in Italia c'è da piangere 
ma si può pagare così tanto x quasi 0 servizi ?
la classe media in Italia sta scomparendo 
ora siamo sulla linea poveri o quasi e quelli che erano poveri ora sono stra poveri

poi quelli non lavorano.. quindi mi confermi che ci sono dei poveracci.. 
invece qui vi dipingono come già belli che contenti e con 0 crisi


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> il problema sono le bollette
> pure qui in Italia c'è da piangere
> ma si può pagare così tanto x quasi 0 servizi ?



guarda il mio parere e che e un sistema creato per farti andare a zero a finne anno (e qui parlo di Europa,ripetto in America si sta molto bene) e mi spiego in poche parole : se lavori in Italia diciamo guadagni 2000 euro ok? poi paghi x + x + x e rimani con 0 ok? se lavori in Germania guadagni 5000 euro pero paghi x+x+x di piu e rimani con 0....se lavori in Svizzera guadagni 10 000 euro pero paghi l`affito 4000 + + + e rimani con 0...e un sistema creato per essere schiavo nienti di piu ... in America e diverso se lavori tanto piu daverro fare tanti soldi ripeto non parlo per parlare conosco bene la situazione li.
per non parlare del spazio che offrono che e uno scandalo a Parigi per un monolocale schifoso paghi 2000 euro ....


----------



## Gatto (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> come puoi dire che non conosci il motivo il perche ha scelto Raiola?dai...tutti sapiamo  soldi.. non puo essere il tuo giocatore preferito Belotti perche non e un giocatore del Milan anzi e un giocatore del Torino mica Cristiano Ronaldo



Ovviamente i soldi ma gli altri giocatori secondo te per procuratori hanno dei santarellini?? Belotti ripeto che non e' il mio giocatore ideale, ma ha dei colpi e mi sembra anche uno che vuole migliorarsi. Del resto Vieri, quando lo vidi per la prima volta, non mi sembrava nemmeno un giocatore di calcio e poi abbiamo visto tutti cos' e' diventato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> guarda il mio parere e che e un sistema creato per farti andare a zero a finne anno (e qui parlo di Europa,ripetto in America si sta molto bene) e mi spiego in poche parole : se lavori in Italia diciamo guadagni 2000 euro ok? poi paghi x + x + x e rimani con 0 ok? se lavori in Germania guadagni 5000 euro pero paghi x+x+x di piu e rimani con 0....se lavori in Svizzera guadagni 10 000 euro pero paghi l`affito 4000 + + + e rimani con 0...e un sistema creato per essere schiavo nienti di piu ... in America e diverso se lavori tanto piu daverro fare tanti soldi ripeto non parlo per parlare conosco bene la situazione li.
> per non parlare del spazio che offrono che e uno scandalo a Parigi per un monolocale schifoso paghi 2000 euro ....



purtroppo fanno ancora peggio in questi anni..
quelli con le rate finiscono l'anno con dei debiti e alla fine si arriva al sequestro dei beni 

cmq condivido il signoraggio bancario fa schifo 
truffa per farci fare vite da schiavi


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i soldi ma gli altri giocatori secondo te per procuratori hanno dei santarellini?? Belotti ripeto che non e' il mio giocatore ideale, ma ha dei colpi e mi sembra anche uno che vuole migliorarsi. Del resto Vieri, quando lo vidi per la prima volta, non mi sembrava nemmeno un giocatore di calcio e poi abbiamo visto tutti cos' e' diventato.



lo so che neanche gli altri non sono mica santi eh  Vieri ? non mi e mai piacuto  pero un grande bomber


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> purtroppo fanno ancora peggio in questi anni..
> quelli con le rate finiscono l'anno con dei debiti e alla fine si arriva al sequestro dei beni
> 
> cmq condivido il signoraggio bancario fa schifo
> truffa per farci fare vite da schiavi



non lo so cosa succede in Europa io amo l`Italia perche e il mio sangue alla fine e sono amaregiatto dal fatto che la gente non reagisce e non butta a calci i vari Merkel Junkers e poi non capisco cosa ci fa ancora nel 4 Reich cioe EU.con questo e meglio che ci fermiamo qui perche e un topic legato a Belotti e noi parliami di altre cose.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io preferisco avere prima una squadra e poi anche un ataccante di livello mondiale,pero atenzione forse mi sbaglio pero* io dico che lo abbiamo gia in rosa ne riparliamo anche di questo fra un anno* ok ?



penso che sia Cultrone 
ma per naturalezza quest'anno avrà un calo verso metà/fine campionato 
perché fisiologico..(normale) nessun giovane debuttante regge per tutta la stagione 
Locatelli l'anno scorso stesso ragionamento.. io già lo sapevo che sarebbe calato 
ma non perché sono un mago ma perché è naturale

comunque anch'io penso che Patrick ha davanti a se una bella carriera


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> penso che sia Cultrone
> ma per naturalezza quest'anno avrà un calo verso metà/fine campionato
> perché fisiologico..(normale) nessun giovane debuttante regge per tutta la stagione
> Locatelli l'anno scorso stesso ragionamento.. io già lo sapevo che sarebbe calato
> ...



Cutrone diventera un giocatore diciamo tipo Immobile,io parlavo di Silva


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> come puoi dire che non conosci il motivo il perche ha scelto Raiola?dai...tutti sapiamo  soldi.. non puo essere il tuo giocatore preferito Belotti perche non e un giocatore del Milan anzi e un giocatore del Torino mica Cristiano Ronaldo



Non ha scelto Raiola, infatti il pizzaiolo ha definito Balotelli "miglior centravanti italiano", non parla mai a caso quello là


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> come puoi dire che non conosci il motivo il perche ha scelto Raiola?dai...tutti sapiamo  soldi.. non puo essere il tuo giocatore preferito Belotti perche non e un giocatore del Milan anzi e un giocatore del Torino mica Cristiano Ronaldo



Discuti del nulla, perchè per ora la notizia che Belotti sia passato sotto la procura di Raiola non ha avuto riscontro.


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ha scelto Raiola, infatti il pizzaiolo ha definito Balotelli "miglior centravanti italiano", non parla mai a caso quello là



hai ragione Raiola diceva anche di Balotelli che e un fenomeno,non sbaglia mai lui eh..


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ha scelto Raiola, infatti il pizzaiolo ha definito Balotelli "miglior centravanti italiano", non parla mai a caso quello là



Poi cosa vuol dire il miglior ataccante italiano?non voglio essere Bastian pero ad oggi anche Eder gioca nella nazionale italiana....


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Poi cosa vuol dire il miglior ataccante italiano?non voglio essere Bastian pero ad oggi anche Eder gioca nella nazionale italiana....



Non hai capito, se Raiola avesse veramente "preso" Belotti non avrebbe mai detto quelle cose su Balotelli sminuendo un altro suo assistito!
L'ha detto probabilmente perché arrabbiato visto che Belotti ha scelto qualcun'altro


----------



## LukeLike (6 Settembre 2017)

In ambito internazionale, Cutrone ha già fatto più di Belotti. Menomale che non abbiamo fatto 'sta follia...


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Settembre 2017)

Andre Silva>Belotti


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, se Raiola avesse veramente "preso" Belotti non avrebbe mai detto quelle cose su Balotelli sminuendo un altro suo assistito!
> L'ha detto probabilmente perché arrabbiato visto che Belotti ha scelto qualcun'altro



Per ora si parla che Raiola e il suo procuratore forse non e ancora ufficiale pero neanche un altro non e ufficiale,non capisco comunque allora se era il suo assistito non diceva queste cose perche si arabbiava Balotelli,pero se non lo e allora lo puo dire perche Balotelli non si arabbia?!e alla fine Raiola cosa e un esperto del calcio mondiale?ripeto puo anche essere vero che Belotti e il piu grande ataccante italiano pero stiamo parlando di un Italia che perde 3-0 con la Spagna e fa fatica a vincere con l`Israele...non mi sembra un cosa che mi fa impazzire eh...preferisco altri 30 ataccanti a Belotti io personalmente.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Novembre 2017)

Oggi contro L Inter prestazione da mediocre assoluto.
È stato paragonato a tanti fenomeni, secondo me non vale più di un Pazzini, Destro o Matri.
100 milioni per un giocatore così statico sarebbe stato un flop pazzesco che avrebbe fatto affondare definitivamente la barca.
Può andar bene in squadrette in cui arrivano 300 cross a partita, ma in questo Milan in cui nessuno sa fare arrivare la palla dentro l area sarebbe stato uno spreco di soldi pazzesco, mi tengo Cutrone piuttosto.


----------



## jacky (5 Novembre 2017)

Per me non ha fatto affatto una prova mediocre...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Novembre 2017)

Per fortuna non è stato preso..... Altrimenti chissà che impietosi giudizi alla società.

Ma del senno di poi son piene le fosse.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Novembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non è stato preso..... Altrimenti chissà che impietosi giudizi alla società.
> 
> Ma del senno di poi son piene le fosse.



sicuro si sarebbe detto: "belotti è il classico miracolato che ha indovinato la stagione della vita, solo quei due dilettanti allo sbaraglio di fassone e mirabelli potevano farsi fregare da cairo"


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Oggi contro L Inter prestazione da mediocre assoluto.
> È stato paragonato a tanti fenomeni, secondo me non vale più di un Pazzini, Destro o Matri.
> 100 milioni per un giocatore così statico sarebbe stato un flop pazzesco che avrebbe fatto affondare definitivamente la barca.
> Può andar bene in squadrette in cui arrivano 300 cross a partita, ma in questo Milan in cui nessuno sa fare arrivare la palla dentro l area sarebbe stato uno spreco di soldi pazzesco, mi tengo Cutrone piuttosto.



100 milioni è una follia di Cairo

Non ha trovato nessuno disposto a darglieli, e ora se lo tiene.


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

Giocatore che non vale e non varrá mai 100 milioni. Ma nemmeno 50 o 60.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giocatore che non vale e non varrá mai 100 milioni. Ma nemmeno 50 o 60.



Meglio, visto le sclerate per i 20 milioni di Calhanoglu, non oso immaginare cosa avrebbero scritto alcuni se Belotti si fosse rivelato un flop al Milan


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Novembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Oggi contro L Inter prestazione da mediocre assoluto.
> È stato paragonato a tanti fenomeni, secondo me non vale più di un Pazzini, Destro o Matri.
> 100 milioni per un giocatore così statico sarebbe stato un flop pazzesco che avrebbe fatto affondare definitivamente la barca.
> Può andar bene in squadrette in cui arrivano 300 cross a partita, ma in questo Milan in cui nessuno sa fare arrivare la palla dentro l area sarebbe stato uno spreco di soldi pazzesco, mi tengo Cutrone piuttosto.



Aldilà di tutto: Belotti statico? Dai, corre come un dannato e svaria sul fronte offensivo e torna parecchio, è sempre in movimento. È appena tornato da un infortunio e non è al massimo, non si può prendere la partita di oggi come esempio senza tener conto degli ultimi due anni. Sono contento che non abbiamo speso 100 milioni ma con tutti i difetti che ha non si può dire che sia statico, così come non lo si può paragonare a Destro, Matri o Pazzini, non esageriamo. Ok che non è un fenomeno...


----------



## Milanlove (5 Novembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Oggi contro L Inter prestazione da mediocre assoluto.
> È stato paragonato a tanti fenomeni, secondo me non vale più di un Pazzini, Destro o Matri.
> 100 milioni per un giocatore così statico sarebbe stato un flop pazzesco che avrebbe fatto affondare definitivamente la barca.
> Può andar bene in squadrette in cui arrivano 300 cross a partita, ma in questo Milan in cui nessuno sa fare arrivare la palla dentro l area sarebbe stato uno spreco di soldi pazzesco, mi tengo Cutrone piuttosto.



aldilà della prestazione di oggi che sinceramente non ho visto, Belotti è tutto tranne che un giocatore statico. E' un attaccante che svaria per tutto il fronte d'attacco, che corre e fa a sportellate per 90 minuti. E' uno che il fronte d'attacco te lo regge da solo. 
100 milioni di euro sarebbero stati una follia che per fortuna non abbiamo fatto, ma fosse oggi nel Milan sarebbe di sicuro il nostro attaccante titolare indiscusso. Ora come ora invece non riusciamo a scegliere chi fa meno peggio in attacco da mettere come titolare. Fosse costato 40-50 milioni, lo avrei preso al volo io.


----------



## Gito (5 Novembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> aldilà della prestazione di oggi che sinceramente non ho visto, Belotti è tutto tranne che un giocatore statico. E' un attaccante che svaria per tutto il fronte d'attacco, che corre e fa a sportellate per 90 minuti. E' uno che il fronte d'attacco te lo regge da solo.
> 100 milioni di euro sarebbero stati una follia che per fortuna non abbiamo fatto, ma fosse oggi nel Milan sarebbe di sicuro il nostro attaccante titolare indiscusso. Ora come ora invece non riusciamo a scegliere chi fa meno peggio in attacco da mettere come titolare. Fosse costato 40-50 milioni, lo avrei preso al volo io.



Se arrivava assieme a Kalinic faceva panchina da noi Belotti


----------



## Milanlove (5 Novembre 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Se arrivava assieme a Kalinic faceva panchina da noi Belotti



scherzi a parte, ora come ora, Belotti se li mangia kalinic (vuoi perchè è kalinic...), silva (vuoi perchè è giovane e inesperto del calcio italiano) e cutrone (vuoi perchè è poco più che un primavera). Sarebbe sicuramente stato un upgrade per il nostro attuale attacco. 
Certo, 100 milioni sarebbero stati un'assurdità.


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2017)

Mamma mia, se questo è il futuro dell'Italia stiamo freschi...


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Novembre 2017)

100 milioni di calci nelle palle a te e al vigile


----------



## Schism75 (10 Novembre 2017)

Così imparano a firmare contratti folli con ste squadrette. SEnza esperienza internazionale ecco che succede. Bravo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Novembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> aldilà della prestazione di oggi che sinceramente non ho visto, Belotti è tutto tranne che un giocatore statico. E' un attaccante che svaria per tutto il fronte d'attacco, che corre e fa a sportellate per 90 minuti. E' uno che il fronte d'attacco te lo regge da solo.
> 100 milioni di euro sarebbero stati una follia che per fortuna non abbiamo fatto, ma fosse oggi nel Milan sarebbe di sicuro il nostro attaccante titolare indiscusso. Ora come ora invece non riusciamo a scegliere chi fa meno peggio in attacco da mettere come titolare. Fosse costato 40-50 milioni, lo avrei preso al volo io.



sicuro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2017)

E continuo a ripete che il vigile urbano si pentirà amaramente di non averlo venduto .


----------



## vanbasten (10 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E continuo a ripete che il vigile urbano si pentirà amaramente di non averlo venduto .



Sicuro. Nessuno gli offrira mai piu di 50 milioni. E.sono pure tanti. Ma 100 sono folli.


----------



## koti (11 Novembre 2017)

Oggi abbastanza ingiudicabile in una partita in cui pure i nostri "top" appaiono come super cessi.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (11 Novembre 2017)

Belotti lo ricordo con simpatia perché nella prima giornata dello scorso campionato sbagliò un rigore all'ultimo contro di noi. Mentre Bacca si portava a casa il pallone e il Milan i 3 punti. Poi la follia del tifo rossonero, #belottimilan da ogni parte. Aveva vinto il pallone d'oro nel frattempo? O segnato una ventina di gol nel Torino decimo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> scherzi a parte, ora come ora, *Belotti se li mangia* kalinic (vuoi perchè è kalinic...), *silva* (vuoi perchè è giovane e inesperto del calcio italiano) e cutrone (vuoi perchè è poco più che un primavera). Sarebbe sicuramente stato un upgrade per il nostro attuale attacco.
> Certo, 100 milioni sarebbero stati un'assurdità.


Lol


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Novembre 2017)

Facile facile giudicarlo oggi dopo questo periodo negativo e dopo un infortunio complesso, poi sappiamo tutti l'prezzo è una questione nettamente relativa.


----------



## mabadi (11 Novembre 2017)

ma la Nazionale l'allena Montella?
Stessa Ns. maledizione.... non è che il tecnico fa la differenza.............


----------



## Milanlove (11 Novembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> sicuro?



bè, addesso è al rientro dall'infortunio e mi pare ingiusto bollarlo come giocatorino per praticamente 2 partite.
Se Cairo è arrivato a dichiararlo cedibile per quella esagerata cifra di 100 milioni, evidentemente però non è uno che gioca come uno da 20 milioni e Cairo è impazzito di punto in bianco. Se gli chiedessero Lijaic o Iago Falque, non chiederebbe 100 milioni a testa.

Sinceramente, se potessi scegliere, come prima punta per il Milan, tra Belotti, Kalinic e Silva chi prenderesti?
Io Belotti. 
Questo non vuol dire che Silva e Kalinic siano 2 brocchi, ma semplicemente come prima punta ad oggi è meglio Belotti di loro due, senza dubbio. E appunto se lo si valuta 40-50, siamo lì con i soldi spesi per Silva e Kalinic.


----------



## Milanlove (11 Novembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Facile facile giudicarlo oggi dopo questo periodo negativo e dopo un infortunio complesso, poi sappiamo tutti l'prezzo è una questione nettamente relativa.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2017)

se non andiamo ai mondiali Cairo è fottiuto hahaha


----------



## neoxes (11 Novembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non andiamo ai mondiali Cairo è fottiuto hahaha



Ma magari...


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Novembre 2017)

in estate eravamo in 2/3 sul forum a bollarlo come mediocre mentre altri evidentemente sotto effetto di stupefacenti erano convinti di spendere 70-80 milioni su sto qua. Lo ripeterò all'infinito, Immobile è 10 volte superiore, questo non farà manco la carriera di un Matri/Pazzini


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> in estate eravamo in 2/3 sul forum a bollarlo come mediocre mentre altri evidentemente sotto effetto di stupefacenti erano convinti di spendere 70-80 milioni su sto qua. Lo ripeterò all'infinito, Immobile è 10 volte superiore, questo non farà manco la carriera di un Matri/Pazzini



io penso che Belotti con noi (ovviamente MAI a 100 milioni) avrebbe potuto fare il salto di qualità, ha bisogno di giocare in una grande squadra per cambiare la mentalità e crescere, al Torino non è abituato a gare di un certo spessore e questo lo penalizza in nazionale

MA

tutto il discorso precedente sarebbe comunque andato a farsi friggere dato che ci allena Montella e Belotti sarebbe stato un flop
con un altro allenatore avrei volentieri tentato la scommessa Belotti


----------



## Lambro (11 Novembre 2017)

Belotti 100 mln è una delle barzellette meglio riuscite di questo mondo del calcio ormai diventato folle a dir poco.

Si guarda ai dati immediati di un centravanti del palermo e torino , senza pensare che il passaggio da giocatorino buono per la serie A attuale (quarto campionato per qualita' a livello europeo ormai) a campione di livello internazionale capace di trascinare una squadra a vincere cose importanti da protagonista, è paragonabile alla distanza tra la nostra galassia e quella di andromeda.

Che ne so per me allora un Giroud è dio è dovrebbe costare 8miliardi di dollari, Higuain la madonna, e Cr7 e Messi i Creatori del Tutto.

nel milan attuale che propone pochi cross e che fa' uno stucchevole tiki taka come quello fatto ieri dalla nazionale, cosa avrebbe fatto il signor Belotti?
N U L L A.

ma molto molto meno di Kalinic o anche A.silva che almeno coi suoi gol ci ha portato a buon punto in e.league.
e sarebbe costato 4 volte il croato e 2 volte il portoghese.

tra l'altro ho notato come belotti tenda a giocare molto per sè , facendo pochissimi scatti e pochissimi movimenti, molto inadatto al modulo di ventura tra l'altro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Novembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io penso che Belotti con noi (ovviamente MAI a 100 milioni) avrebbe potuto fare il salto di qualità, ha bisogno di giocare in una grande squadra per cambiare la mentalità e crescere, al Torino non è abituato a gare di un certo spessore e questo lo penalizza in nazionale
> 
> MA
> 
> ...



non capisco che potenziale ci vediate sinceramente, è un attaccante come un altro, boh. Come ho già ripetuto un Immobile ha dimostrato molto più di lui, ma stranamente è schifato dalla maggior parte


----------



## vanbasten (11 Novembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> non capisco che potenziale ci vediate sinceramente, è un attaccante come un altro, boh. Come ho già ripetuto un Immobile ha dimostrato molto più di lui, ma stranamente è schifato dalla maggior parte



il punto per me è che non vale 100 milioni e nemmeno 50 ma ha diversi meno di immobile quindi puo migliorare. é un ottimo attaccante ma non un fenomeno che ti fa vincere le partite da solo.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2017)

L'abbiamo scampata bella...

100 milioni... di lire.


----------



## Milanista (14 Novembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non andiamo ai mondiali Cairo è fottiuto hahaha



Piccola consolazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2017)

abbasserà la cresta adesso il buon Cairo? 

niente vetrina mondiale ahimè x noi italiani 

piccola consolazione.. ma ora è sotto Raiola 
quindi eviterei col panzone nn si deve trattare


----------



## krull (14 Novembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> abbasserà la cresta adesso il buon Cairo?
> 
> niente vetrina mondiale ahimè x noi italiani
> 
> ...



In realtà non è passato ufficialmente sotto Raiola. Non è stata mai ufficializzata o confermata la cosa mi pare. In ogni caso stia lontanissimo da Milanello. Giocatore mediocre che ha come sua dimensione giusta e massima il Torino. E se non ha fatto casino questa estate lo sapeva anche lui.


----------



## Black (14 Novembre 2017)

penso che quello che ci è rimasto peggio ieri è Cairo. La vetrina mondiale per Belotti se la sogna..... per me quest'estate torna a chiederci se l'offerta da 50M+Paletta è ancora valida


----------



## Milanforever63 (14 Novembre 2017)

Rgazzi .. vi ricordate i suicidi di masse qui nel forum perchè non abbiamo preso Belotti ? E questo varrebbe 100 milioni di euro ?


----------



## Il Genio (14 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Rgazzi .. vi ricordate i suicidi di masse qui nel forum perchè non abbiamo preso Belotti ? E questo varrebbe 100 milioni di euro ?



Guarda che su FIFA arriva a 88!!!

Scherzi a parte, io sono uno di quelli che non si è mai esaltato per lui, però va detto che è stato fuori un mese ed è appena rientrato.
Per uno come lui la forma fisica non dico sia la parte più importante ma fa molto.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo in forma, sono quasi certo che un gol l'avrebbe fatto.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2017)

Comunque far entrare belotti per farlo giocare sotto punta alle spalle di immobile è l'ultima perla di ventura.
Ma a questo punto metti eder o insigne che hanno la qualità per giocare nello stretto, il tiro da fuori e l'assist, il gallo in quella posizione come pulizia di giocate ha fatto solo pasticci.


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> penso che quello che ci è rimasto peggio ieri è Cairo. La vetrina mondiale per Belotti se la sogna..... per me quest'estate torna a chiederci se l'offerta da 50M+Paletta è ancora valida



Cairo starà rosicando di brutto


----------



## Pivellino (14 Novembre 2017)

Pensare che qua dentro c'erano fiotti di utenti che stravedevano per questo bidoncello.


----------



## davoreb (14 Novembre 2017)

Belotti e appena rientrato da un.infortunio, non doveva entrare. Per il forcing finale.4231 con insigne o elsha.dietro e immobile


----------



## Albijol (14 Novembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Pensare che qua dentro c'erano fiotti di utenti che stravedevano per questo bidoncello.



E' ancora mezzo rotto dai. Cmq GODO FORTE per il vigile Cairo...adesso a giugno neanche a 40 riesce a venderlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' ancora mezzo rotto dai. Cmq GODO FORTE per il vigile Cairo...adesso a giugno neanche a 40 riesce a venderlo.



Esatto , godo tantissimo per il fallimento di Cairo .


----------



## James Watson (14 Novembre 2017)

aron ha scritto:


> cairo starà rosicando di brutto



godo


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Novembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Pensare che qua dentro c'erano fiotti di utenti che stravedevano per questo bidoncello.



Perché le parolacce che mi prendevo con "tanto vale prendere immobile?"


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2017)

Ieri era mezzo rotto, è stato sbagliato farlo entrare (grazie Ventura). Rimane comunque una delle migliori punte italiane al momento e merita di essere parte di un progetto futuro con la nazionale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2017)

lo sbaglio + grosso è stato mettere all'andata ben 2 punte non pronte 
uno recuperato in extremis (Immobile) e l'altro palesemente fuori condizione 
(un mese e passa che non vedeva una partita) Belotti 

bastava un Eder che diavolo 
erano proprio scarsi


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri era mezzo rotto, è stato sbagliato farlo entrare (grazie Ventura). Rimane comunque una delle migliori punte italiane al momento e merita di essere parte di un progetto futuro con la nazionale.



Questo sì, ma il potenziale reale di Belotti è tutto da verificare. 
100 milioni non li vale neanche un potenziale Pallone d'Oro. Sì è perso il senso della misura e la UEFA non fa nulla di concreto per prendere contromisure


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questo sì, ma il potenziale reale di Belotti è tutto da verificare.
> 100 milioni non li vale neanche un potenziale Pallone d'Oro. Sì è perso il senso della misura e la UEFA non fa nulla di concreto per prendere contromisure



Alla fine la clausola di 100 milioni era solo un modo per non venderlo la scorsa estate. Cairo sa benissimo che il valore del giocatore non è quello e la prossima estate lo cederà per molto meno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2017)

Il vigile dovrà pregare che gliene diano 50 di milioni. Godo immensamente.


----------



## Serginho (14 Novembre 2017)

Ogni euro sopra i 40 milioni è una rapina a mano armata


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Novembre 2017)

Spero che la nazionale riparta da lui.


----------



## neoxes (14 Novembre 2017)

Altra goduria per ieri sera, altro motivo per cui non ho tifato Italia.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2017)

Inutile commentare ora Belotti, sta al 50% se è tanto.

Detto questo non valeva 100 mln e continua a dimostrarlo, giocatore per il quale più di 40 mln è pura follia, in campo internazionale non ci ha mai giocato.

I suoi coetanei si chiamano Lukaku, Kane...andatevi a vedere i loro score ed i gol li fanno in giro per il mondo da anni ed anni.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Novembre 2017)

Giocare dentro l'area o essere pericolosi negli spazi che ti lascinao quando giochi in squadra di media classifica è un conto, per giocare contro squadre che stanno con 3 linee in 25mt tutti sotto la linea di metà campo devi avere delle qualità che il Gallo non ha , come non le ha Immobile.
E' andata bene come è andata, è un buon attaccante, ma noi serve gente con un piede diverso, che sappia giocare spalle alla porta e nello stretto, lui negli spazi è devastante, ma al milan gli spazi non te li concedono mai.


----------



## Lambro (15 Novembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Giocare dentro l'area o essere pericolosi negli spazi che ti lascinao quando giochi in squadra di media classifica è un conto, per giocare contro squadre che stanno con 3 linee in 25mt tutti sotto la linea di metà campo devi avere delle qualità che il Gallo non ha , come non le ha Immobile.
> E' andata bene come è andata, è un buon attaccante, ma noi serve gente con un piede diverso, che sappia giocare spalle alla porta e nello stretto, lui negli spazi è devastante, ma al milan gli spazi non te li concedono mai.



Bravissimo, ma vallo a spiegare ai fans del gallo che quest'estate un'ora si' e un'ora no postavano a favore di belotti manco fosse l'avemaria.
In tanti non comprendo il valore importantissimo dell'esperienza internazionale, degli spazi che hai a disposizione nella tua attuale squadra (che calano drasticamente se giochi in una big , soprattutto se ha un gioco compassato come il nostro).
In piu' io lo vedo un po' scazzato, sara' perchè è ancora fuori forma.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Giocare dentro l'area o essere pericolosi negli spazi che ti lascinao quando giochi in squadra di media classifica è un conto, per giocare contro squadre che stanno con 3 linee in 25mt tutti sotto la linea di metà campo devi avere delle qualità che il Gallo non ha , come non le ha Immobile.
> E' andata bene come è andata, è un buon attaccante, ma noi serve gente con un piede diverso, che sappia giocare spalle alla porta e nello stretto, lui negli spazi è devastante, ma al milan gli spazi non te li concedono mai.



A dire il vero la dote principale di Belotti è lo stacco aereo, nel quale è uno dei migliori al mondo. Dote che negli spazi stretti e con difese chiuse serve eccome.
Adesso è fuori forma e questo per un giocatore con le sue caratteristiche è un problema grosso.

Certo non è un giocatore raffinato, anzi nel gioco palla a terra e negli scambi coi compagni ha tantissimo da migliorare, ma per caratteristiche è un centravanti di razza e di goal ne farà sempre tanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile commentare ora Belotti, sta al 50% se è tanto.
> 
> Detto questo non valeva 100 mln e continua a dimostrarlo, giocatore per il quale più di 40 mln è pura follia, in campo internazionale non ci ha mai giocato.
> 
> I suoi coetanei si chiamano Lukaku, Kane...andatevi a vedere i loro score ed i gol li fanno in giro per il mondo da anni ed anni.


Esatto. Non era un fenomeno in estate e non è un brocco adesso; Belotti è un ottimo attaccante, con alcuni limiti tecnici, che può crescere ancora e per il quale non si può pensare di spendere più di 40 milioni di euro.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero la dote principale di Belotti è lo stacco aereo, nel quale è uno dei migliori al mondo. Dote che negli spazi stretti e con difese chiuse serve eccome.
> Adesso è fuori forma e questo per un giocatore con le sue caratteristiche è un problema grosso.
> 
> Certo non è un giocatore raffinato, anzi nel gioco palla a terra e negli scambi coi compagni ha tantissimo da migliorare, ma per caratteristiche è un centravanti di razza e di goal ne farà sempre tanti.



Mah... io tutti sti gol di testa non li vedo, comunque sarà.

Come predissi tempo fa, 40 milioni + Niang + Paletta era un offerta da cogliere al volo per il Sig. Cairo, doveva già darci il resto.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah... io tutti sti gol di testa non li vedo, comunque sarà.
> 
> Come predissi tempo fa, 40 milioni + Niang + Paletta era un offerta da cogliere al volo per il Sig. Cairo, doveva già darci il resto.



E' il giocatore che l'anno scorso ha segnato più goal di testa in tutti i campionati europei. E' la sua dote principale anche se non l'unica perchè ha anche un tiro eccezionale.

Comunque sono d'accordo con te: se quell'offerta era vera, Cairo ha sbagliato di grosso a non accettarla.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il giocatore che l'anno scorso ha segnato più goal di testa in tutti i campionati europei. E' la sua dote principale anche se non l'unica perchè ha anche un tiro eccezionale.
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo con te: se quell'offerta era vera, Cairo ha sbagliato di grosso a non accettarla.



io non mi ricordo "prodezze" di testa, molti gol easy easy, però hai sicuramente ragione, non seguivo molto il Toro.

Per me un "buon" colpitore di testa era Bierhoff, non Belotti


----------



## krull (15 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> io non mi ricordo "prodezze" di testa, molti gol easy easy, però hai sicuramente ragione, non seguivo molto il Toro.
> 
> Per me un "buon" colpitore di testa era Bierhoff, non Belotti



Va beh Bierhoff tirava più forte e più preciso di testa che con i piedi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero la dote principale di Belotti è lo stacco aereo, nel quale è uno dei migliori al mondo. Dote che negli spazi stretti e con difese chiuse serve eccome.
> Adesso è fuori forma e questo per un giocatore con le sue caratteristiche è un problema grosso.
> 
> Certo non è un giocatore raffinato, anzi nel gioco palla a terra e negli scambi coi compagni ha tantissimo da migliorare, ma per caratteristiche è un centravanti di razza e di goal ne farà sempre tanti.



belotti di testa è nella norma, inoltre ha una gobba evidente che gli fa perdere una decina di cm, praticamente la testa non ce l'ha sulle spalle ma in mezzo al petto


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> belotti di testa è nella norma, inoltre ha una gobba evidente che gli fa perdere una decina di cm, praticamente la testa non ce l'ha sulle spalle ma in mezzo al petto



ahah sul commento anatomico niente da dire 

Ma di testa è fortissimo, ha uno stacco da terra decisamente fuori dalla norma.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Novembre 2017)

Anche INzaghi era bravo di testa, così come Zamorano era fortissimo pure essendo 1 m e una sega, Belotti è bravo sui cross tesi come lo era Inzaghi di certo non è un colpitore alla Icardi,Bierhoff, Trezeguet o alla Huntelaar.....non va in cielo Belotti, è un buon tempista.
Difatti io ho detto che in generale Belotti in area è molto forte, il problema è fuori dall'area, se deve fare uno scambio, un triangolo un apertura.....se deve prendere una palla spalle alla porta e ripulirla.


----------



## Lambro (15 Novembre 2017)

il tutto va correlato a quel che ha fatto nel palermo e nel torino, cioè se belotti è forte in certe skill un giroud è stellare o na roba del genere, il gallo agli alti livelli è tutto da testare, ma completamente.
per questo la sparata di cairo fa' veramente strano, probabilmente avevano annusato il valzer di punte di questa estate nelle superbig europee e c'hanno provato.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> il tutto va correlato a quel che ha fatto nel palermo e nel torino, cioè se belotti è forte in certe skill un giroud è stellare o na roba del genere, il gallo agli alti livelli è tutto da testare, ma completamente.
> per questo la sparata di cairo fa' veramente strano, probabilmente avevano annusato il valzer di punte di questa estate nelle superbig europee e c'hanno provato.



Vero quello che dici. Inoltre Cairo, avendo l'appoggio del giocatore che probabilmente voleva restare al Toro nell'anno dei Mondiali, ha potuto fare il suo gioco tranquillamente.
Chiaramente quando, molto presto, Belotti chiederà invece a Cairo di essere ceduto vedrai che avrà molto meno potere negoziale 
Alla fine la volontà del giocatore è decisiva.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Novembre 2017)

Ed oggi come per magia sportmed esce con Florentino Perez disposto a pagare 100mln per Belotti 
Tradotto, Cairo ha capito che il bluff è andato a mignotte ed ora cerca di rilanciare il prodotto alla disperata.
Ovviamente Florentino Perez non sa nemmeno chi sia Belotti.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Anche INzaghi era bravo di testa, così come Zamorano era fortissimo pure essendo 1 m e una sega, Belotti è bravo sui cross tesi come lo era Inzaghi di certo non è un colpitore alla Icardi,Bierhoff, Trezeguet o alla Huntelaar.....non va in cielo Belotti, è un buon tempista.
> Difatti io ho detto che in generale Belotti in area è molto forte, il problema è fuori dall'area, se deve fare uno scambio, un triangolo un apertura.....se deve prendere una palla spalle alla porta e ripulirla.



Di testa è fortissimo e l'anno scorso ha segnato goal magnifici. Citi giocatori molto diversi tra loro e diversi da Belotti. Se parliamo di stile io lo paragonerei a Klose o Riedle piuttosto, specialisti dello stacco in terzo tempo.
Nel fraseggio ha margini di miglioramento enormi. Ha limiti tecnici per cui secondo me può migliorare relativamente, ma compensa con grinta e applicazione da leader.
Ma è bravo anche lontano dalla porta in realtà, nel senso che segna anche goal in campo aperto grazie al passo potente e veloce che ha.
Per me in definitiva è un centravanti poco raffinato (cosa che lo ha limitato oltremodo in carriera, facendolo clamorosamente sottovalutare a tanti) ma è una bestia dal punto di vista atletico e caratteriale, molto completo come prima punta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Novembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Ed oggi come per magia sportmed esce con Florentino Perez disposto a pagare 100mln per Belotti
> Tradotto, Cairo ha capito che il bluff è andato a mignotte ed ora cerca di rilanciare il prodotto alla disperata.
> Ovviamente Florentino Perez non sa nemmeno chi sia Belotti.



Davvero vergognoso ci avrei scommesso le palle su sto articolo qua


----------



## Lambro (16 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici. Inoltre Cairo, avendo l'appoggio del giocatore che probabilmente voleva restare al Toro nell'anno dei Mondiali, ha potuto fare il suo gioco tranquillamente.
> Chiaramente quando, molto presto, Belotti chiederà invece a Cairo di essere ceduto vedrai che avrà molto meno potere negoziale
> Alla fine la volontà del giocatore è decisiva.



dipende cosa fara' appena ripresosi completamente dall'infortunio, se continuera' sullo standard dell'anno scorso o sull'inizio stagione, ma rimane un giocatore che teoricamente è lontanissimo da certe cifre ,poi tutto è relativo a questi sceicchi che se decidono di tirar fuori 220 mln o 150 per 2 giocatori lo fanno con estrema nonchalance


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> dipende cosa fara' appena ripresosi completamente dall'infortunio, se continuera' sullo standard dell'anno scorso o sull'inizio stagione, ma rimane un giocatore che teoricamente è lontanissimo da certe cifre ,poi tutto è relativo a questi sceicchi che se decidono di tirar fuori 220 mln o 150 per 2 giocatori lo fanno con estrema nonchalance



Belotti i goal li farà sempre. Magari può non piacere perchè non è un giocatore raffinato, ma vedrai che appena recupera fisicamente tornerà subito sui livelli dell'anno scorso.

Sulla valutazione direi che hai ragione. Viste le follie dell'ultima estate, c'è da aspettarsi di tutto e fondamentalmente Cairo fa anche bene ad aspettare l'offerta folle, finchè può.


----------



## koti (19 Novembre 2017)

Altra prestazione mediocre con rigore sbagliato. Ovviamente contro di noi tornerà a fare il fenomeno e i suoi 15/18 gol stagionali li farà, ma intanto GODO per Cairo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Novembre 2017)

100 milioni


----------



## hiei87 (19 Novembre 2017)

Mi spiace per il ragazzo, ma godo per Cairo. Evidentemente la stagione scorsa era stata un abbaglio. Gli avremmo dato 60 milioni più Niang (che hanno pagato 20) e Paletta. Ne chiedevano 100


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Novembre 2017)

Il Fango Cessotti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Novembre 2017)

E che fai, non godi?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (19 Novembre 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per il ragazzo, *ma godo per Cairo*. Evidentemente la stagione scorsa era stata un abbaglio. Gli avremmo dato 60 milioni più Niang (che hanno pagato 20) e Paletta. Ne chiedevano 100


Io invece lo ringrazio per la sua irremovibilità sulla questione dei 100 milioni...''Grazie al Cairo'' 
Se solo avesse accettato la metà ci ritroveremmo con un giocatore tra i tanti...un'altro da EL e niente di più
L'abbiamo scampata alla grande...forse forse può diventare un buon attaccante per il nostro campionato ma se cerchi il giocatore che ti fa fare il salto di qualità devi rivolgerti ad altri...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2017)

Io credo che Belotti da noi avrebbe fatto i numeri e giocato 100 volte meglio degli attuali

Ps: in questo momento godo per Cairo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io credo che Belotti da noi avrebbe fatto i numeri e giocato 100 volte meglio degli attuali
> 
> Ps: in questo momento godo per Cairo



In questo Milan Belotti non avrebbe fatto meglio di un Kalinic a caso, con la differenza che sarebbe costato 4 volte tanto e ti rimaneva sul groppone a vita.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

A me mi dispiace piu per belotti che si è fatto fregare da cairo e il suo procuratore, con 50 milioni poteva benissimo venire al milan e fare la sua buona figura. Di piu di tanto cmq non vale e non è da milan che deve tornare in champions per me. Se dovessi scommettere su chi farà piu carriera sceglierei silva piuttosto che lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In questo Milan Belotti non avrebbe fatto meglio di un Kalinic a caso, con la differenza che sarebbe costato 4 volte tanto e ti rimaneva sul groppone a vita.



Diciamo che la mia è una dolce illusione


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In questo Milan Belotti non avrebbe fatto meglio di un Kalinic a caso, con la differenza che sarebbe costato 4 volte tanto e ti rimaneva sul groppone a vita.



Dai su avrebbe fatto meglio si ma non avrebbe cambiato la nostra attuale stagione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Dai su avrebbe fatto meglio si ma non avrebbe cambiato la nostra attuale stagione.



Giocatore tecnicamente più scarso di Kalinic, che ha nella sua miglior caratteristica la fame, l'attacco dello spazio e il gioco aereo. In questo Milan il gioco aereo è inesistente, e la fame decisamente non basta se la squadra non ha gioco offensivo.

In questo Milan serviva un attaccante capace di creare gioco. Per noi ad esempio Mertens sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giocatore tecnicamente più scarso di Kalinic, che ha nella sua miglior caratteristica la fame, l'attacco dello spazio e il gioco aereo. In questo Milan il gioco aereo è inesistente, e la fame decisamente non basta se la squadra non ha gioco offensivo.
> 
> In questo Milan serviva un attaccante capace di creare gioco. Per noi ad esempio Mertens sarebbe stato perfetto.



O Morata e le intenzioni della dirigenza c'èrano, peccato.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2017)

Belotti è Chiellini quando viene messo in attacco nei finali di partita, ma con meno senso del gol. vale 100 mila lire


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Novembre 2017)

Odio dire l'avevo detto ma l'avevo detto. Si vede lontano un km che non ha nulla di speciale


----------



## hiei87 (19 Novembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io invece lo ringrazio per la sua irremovibilità sulla questione dei 100 milioni...''Grazie al Cairo''
> Se solo avesse accettato la metà ci ritroveremmo con un giocatore tra i tanti...un'altro da EL e niente di più
> L'abbiamo scampata alla grande...forse forse può diventare un buon attaccante per il nostro campionato ma se cerchi il giocatore che ti fa fare il salto di qualità devi rivolgerti ad altri...



Da quel punto di vista, sì. Abbiamo già buttato via abbastanza soldi. Evidentemente, ci troviamo di fronte ad un altro Immobile, se tutto andrà bene...


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Novembre 2017)

Non ha ertto la pressione su di lui.. a me non dispiace


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2017)

domenica segna una doppietta sicuro


----------



## davoreb (21 Novembre 2017)

Io continuo a pensare che sia forte


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Con Mazzarri penso si riprenda.


----------

